# اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية



## almanse (14 يناير 2006)

*اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*

تحية للجميع, 
الذي دفعني للمشاركة في منتداكم هي الرغبة في معرفة ما يقوله الآخر. والحقيقة قد سبق لي محاورة بعض الاصدقاء وجهاً لوجه ولكني لاحظت ان ردودهم متفاوتة ولم انجح بعد في استخلاص اجوبة صريحة. وهذا طبيعي الى حد ما لأنه من المفروض ان اسأل أهل العلم ممن لهم إلمام كافي بدينهم او على الاقل يعلمون أساسيات العقيدة وبديهياتها. لهذا السبب جئت الى منتداكم لاني اذا لم اجد الجواب هنا فلن أجد أبداً.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


بعد هذه المقدمة اسمحوا لي أن أبدأ بسؤال بسيط*:{ما الفرق بين الابن و النفس الناسوتة ليسوع}.* 
أفضل حوار ثنائي هادئ وأطمع في من له علم ان يتكرم بالجواب المختصر الصريح. 

وشكراً


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> تحية للجميع,
> الذي دفعني للمشاركة في منتداكم هي الرغبة في معرفة ما يقوله الآخر. والحقيقة قد سبق لي محاورة بعض الاصدقاء وجهاً لوجه ولكني لاحظت ان ردودهم متفاوتة ولم انجح بعد في استخلاص اجوبة صريحة. وهذا طبيعي الى حد ما لأنه من المفروض ان اسأل أهل العلم ممن لهم إلمام كافي بدينهم او على الاقل يعلمون أساسيات العقيدة وبديهياتها. لهذا السبب جئت الى منتداكم لاني اذا لم اجد الجواب هنا فلن أجد أبداً.


 

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معك عزيزي المنسي
اولا انت لست منسي بل انت محبوب في نظر الرب لانك خليقته و صنع يديه

ارحب بيك معانا في المندى و ارحب بمشاركتك الاولى, اتمنى ان تكون لنا علاقة صداقة بالرغم من اختلاف خلفية الايمان

اشكرك من اجل بحثك عن الحقيقة و اشكرك من اجل بحثك عن الجواب لأسئلتك

و لنأتي الى سؤالك




> بعد هذه المقدمة اسمحوا لي أن أبدأ بسؤال بسيط*:{ما الفرق بين الابن و النفس الناسوتة ليسوع}.*


 

لتصل الى اجابة صحرية و اجابة قوية فيها الرد على سؤالك, ادعوك الى اعادة سؤالك بشكل مفهوم اكثر و بصيغة افضل ليتم فهمها بشكل واضح, فلم توضح ماذا تقصد بالناسوتة؟ و الابن؟

يا ريت تكون دقيق اكثر في سؤالك اخي الحبيب حتى تجد الاجابة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (15 يناير 2006)

الفاضل ماي روك شكراً لترحيبك وأرجو الله ان يرينا الحق حقاً ويرزقنا اتباعه.

سأعيد سؤالي رغم اني اعتقدت انه واضح. يسوع كان له ناسوت وهذا لا خلاف عليه عندكم.
الخلاف بينكم في تفسيركم لمعنى الانسان الكامل هل هو نفس وجسد بشريان أم جسد بشري فقط علاوة على الاهوت.

سأعيد فقط الشق الاول من السؤال السابق حتى افهم اكثر لأني لا أخفي عليك قد سمعت أجوبة كثيرة مختلفة فمنهم من قال ان يسوع كان له نفس بشرية ومنهم من قال عكس ذلك. 

فماذا يقول أهل العلم عندكم؟
تحياتي.

.


----------



## almanse (22 يناير 2006)

مر اسبوع ولم يجب احد على سؤال في صلب العقيدة؟ هل ليسوع نفس بشرية ام لا؟

قال القديس أمبروسيوس في تعليقه على حزن السيد المسيح مؤكدًا لن يدخل إلى لاهوته بل إلى النفس البشرية بكونه ابن الله المتأنس له نفس بشرية تشاركنا مشاعرنا. [في موضع آخر يقول: "الآن نفسي قد اضطربت". إنه اضطراب النفس البشرية لأن اللاهوت غير قابل للألم... فالرب ليس حزينًا (باللاهوت) لكن نفسه حزينة. الحكمة ذاته ليس حزينًا (حسب اللاهوت) ولا الطبيعة الإلهية بل النفس.

والسؤال الآن هل ليسوع روح بشرية؟

انجيل متى 27: 50 فصرخ يسوع ايضا بصوت عظيم و اسلم الروح 
انجيل مرقس 15: 37 فصرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم و اسلم الروح 
انجيل لوقا 23: 46 و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح  
انجيل يوحنا 19: 30 فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل و نكس راسه و اسلم الروح 

هل اسلم الروح البشرية ام اسلم الروح القدس التي لم تفارقه طرفة عين؟ 

ليتكم تشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم مشكورين. تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

ارجوا منك التأني عزيزي في حصولك على الاجوبة, فهناك اعداد هائلة من المواضيع يصل عددها الى المئات يوميا, و نحن نحتاج الى وقت للرد عليها, فكن صبورا لو سمحت, فهو ليس تهرب من عندنا بل نظرا للكم الهائل من المواضيع

في شغلة ثانية, انت طرحت سؤال, و الاسئلة في منتدانا دائما تطرح في قسم الاسئلة المسيحية, فأختيارك الغير موفق في تحتديد القسم هو ايضا عامل من العوامل... فأن كنت تريد طرح سؤال فقط فدعني انقل الموضوع الى قسمه المحدد, اما اذا كنت المناقشة فهذا امر اخر




			
				almanse قال:
			
		

> سأعيد سؤالي رغم اني اعتقدت انه واضح. يسوع كان له ناسوت وهذا لا خلاف عليه عندكم.
> الخلاف بينكم في تفسيركم لمعنى الانسان الكامل هل هو نفس وجسد بشريان أم جسد بشري فقط علاوة على الاهوت.
> .


 
لسة سؤالك غامض و غير دقيق, هل تقصد ان كان جسد المسيح مكون من جسد و نفس بشري؟

الله تجسد بالجسد ماخذ صورة عبد و ظهر في وسطنا, اي الله بلاهوته, اخذ جسد طاهر بدون خطية و تجسد فيه, فالانسان الكامل (جسد المسيح) هو لكون الله اخذ هذا الجسد الذي لم يعرف الخطية قط, و لاهوت الله هو الذي كان مسيطر على هذا الجسد, اذ كانت مشئة الله هي التي تعمل لا مشيئة الجسد


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> والسؤال الآن هل ليسوع روح بشرية؟


 

مادامت النصوص متشابه اذ هي تحمل نفس المعنى, فسأختار تفسير انجيل يوحنا





> انجيل يوحنا 19: 30 فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد اكمل و نكس راسه و اسلم الروح


 

*بقوله "قد أكمل" أعلن السيد المسيح أن عداوة مضطهديه قد بلغت النهاية، وإن النبوات الخاصة بصلبه قد تحققت بالكامل. قد زال الظل تمامًا وتحققت الحقيقة: بيع بثلاثين من الفضة، ثُقبت يداه ورجلاه، قسمت ثيابه، وعلى لباسه ألقوا قرعة، والآن قدموا له خلاً في عطشه، وطُعن جنبه. الآن كملت آلامه لكي ينطلق يحمل الغنائم إلى الفردوس. عوض الجو المملوء كآبة يفتح أبواب الفردوس لكي تتهلل النفوس التي رقدت على رجاء. الآن قد تم تقديم ذبيحة جسده، وها هو كرئيس الكهنة الأعظم السماوي ينطلق إلى الآب ليشتمها رائحة سرور ورضا عنا.*
*"أسلم الروح": لم تغتصب حياته منه بالقوة، بل سلمها بكامل حريته. لقد قال للآب: "في يديك استودعك روحي"، معبرًا عن قبوله للموت باختياره، فدية عن كثيرين.*
*"نكس رأسه":ُ الذين يُصلبون عادة يرفعون الرأس للتنفس ولن ينكسوا الرأس إلا بعد آخر نسمة في حياتهم، أما السيد المسيح فلكي يبرز دوره الاختياري أحنى رأسه أولاً كمن ينام، أو كمن يخضع ليعلن أنه حمل ثقل خطايانا وشرورنا، إذ يرى البعض أنه بتنكيس رأسه أعلن مدى ثقل خطايانا التي حملها بإرادته عنا. "لأن آثامي عليّ، طمت فوق رأسي، كحملٍ ثقيل أثقل مما أحتمل" (مز ٣٨: ٤). "لأن شرورًا لا تُحصى قد اكتنفتني" (مز ٤٠: ١٢). احناء الرأس أيضًا يعلن عن خضوعه وطاعته لأبيه الذي يُسر بتقديم ابنه الوحيد ذبيحة حب عن البشرية.*​*عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية في يدي الآب، لكي يسلم روحه القدوس إلى كنيسته. v إذ أحنى رأسه سلم الروح، بمعنى أنه مات. مع ذلك فإن لفظ النفس الأخير لا يأتي بعد انحناء الرأس، ما حدث هنا هو على النقيض. إنه لم يحدث له ما يحدث معنا أن يحني رأسه عندما سلم النفس الأخير وإنما عندما أحنى الرأس أسلم الروح قد أظهر الإنجيلي بكل هذه أنه رب الكل.*
*v أرأيت كيف كان السيد المسيح عاملاً كل ما يشاء بسلطانٍ وبخلوٍ من الاضطراب؟*


سلام و نعمة​


----------



## almanse (23 يناير 2006)

مع كثرة الحذف لنرى هل ستحذف قول المفسرين هنا ايضاً؟ 
انت تقول :
الله تجسد بالجسد ماخذ صورة عبد و ظهر في وسطنا, اي الله بلاهوته, اخذ جسد طاهر بدون خطية و تجسد فيه, فالانسان الكامل (جسد المسيح) هو لكون الله اخذ هذا الجسد الذي لم يعرف الخطية قط, و لاهوت الله هو الذي كان مسيطر على هذا الجسد, اذ كانت مشئة الله هي التي تعمل لا مشيئة الجسد

اما القديس أمبروسيوس في تعليقه على حزن السيد المسيح مؤكدًا لن يدخل إلى لاهوته بل إلى النفس البشرية بكونه ابن الله المتأنس له نفس بشرية تشاركنا مشاعرنا. [في موضع آخر يقول: "الآن نفسي قد اضطربت". إنه اضطراب النفس البشرية لأن اللاهوت غير قابل للألم... فالرب ليس حزينًا (باللاهوت) لكن نفسه حزينة. الحكمة ذاته ليس حزينًا (حسب اللاهوت) ولا الطبيعة الإلهية بل النفس.
http://servant13.net/newtestament/mark14.htm

فمن اصدق الآن؟ القديس أمبروسيوس أكد ان يسوع له نفس بشرية خمسة مرات. وجاء بالدلل.

اما تسليم الروح على الصليب ومن نفس جوابك الذي اقتبسته منه تفسير العهد الجديد:
(عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية في يدي الآب، لكي يسلم روحه القدوس إلى كنيسته) 
http://servant13.net/newtestament/john19.htm

 نفساً بشرية كما قال  القديس أمبروسيوس.
 وروح بشرية ما جاء في تفاسيركم ايضاً.
 وجسد بشري بطبيعة الحال.
 فهل هناك من المسيحيين من يعترض على ذلك؟
.


----------



## drpepo (23 يناير 2006)

سيدى الفاضل 
الاهوت بطبيعته غير محدودة لأنها طبيعة الاهية اما الناسوت فهو طبيعة بشرية السيد المسيح اتخذ جسدا وحل بيننا وكان لهذا الجسد نفس صفات البشر ما عدا الخطية وحدها لأنه قدوس 
وهذا الجسد له بالطبع روح جسدية وعندما صعد المسيح الى الجحيم ليرجع الابرار ويدخلهم الفردوس 
فما المشكلة اذن


----------



## My Rock (23 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> مع كثرة الحذف لنرى هل ستحذف قول المفسرين هنا ايضاً؟
> انت تقول :
> الله تجسد بالجسد ماخذ صورة عبد و ظهر في وسطنا, اي الله بلاهوته, اخذ جسد طاهر بدون خطية و تجسد فيه, فالانسان الكامل (جسد المسيح) هو لكون الله اخذ هذا الجسد الذي لم يعرف الخطية قط, و لاهوت الله هو الذي كان مسيطر على هذا الجسد, اذ كانت مشئة الله هي التي تعمل لا مشيئة الجسد
> 
> ...


 


و مين رفض هذا الشئ اصلا؟ دا انا ذاكره في مداخلتي ايضا, بالطبع الجسد كانت له روح بشريه فنحن لا نقول جسد بشري بدون روح و مع روح الهية... نحن نقول, جسد بشري حاله حال اي جسد اخر لكن بدون خطيئة, بجانب وجود طبيعة اللاهوت المتجسدة في هذا الجسد البار


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (24 يناير 2006)

الزميل ماي روك إذن اتفقنا ان يسوع له روحين : روح قدس وروح بشرية. 
الزميل drpepo المشكلة ان كل مسحي اعرفه لا يقبل ان يكون ليسوع روحين ويتهمني بالهرطقة.  


يعلق القديس كيرلس الكبير على كلام المسيح ( ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني.)
*أن الطبيعة البشرية لم تصنع ما يبدو صالحًا لإرادتها الذاتية بل بالأحرى تتبع القصد الإلهي، مهيأة على الفور للركض إلى مهما يدعوها إليه ناموس خالقها.*


نفس وروح بشرية مخلوقة لها إرادة ذاتية وتتبع ناموس خالقها. فلماذا تعبد ذلك المخلوق؟
اكتفي بهذا الآن.


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> يعلق القديس كيرلس الكبير على كلام المسيح ( ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني.)
> *أن الطبيعة البشرية لم تصنع ما يبدو صالحًا لإرادتها الذاتية بل بالأحرى تتبع القصد الإلهي، مهيأة على الفور للركض إلى مهما يدعوها إليه ناموس خالقها.*
> 
> 
> ...


 
من قال اني اعبد المخلوق؟ و من قال اني اعبد الجسد؟


----------



## almanse (24 يناير 2006)

عزيزي انا لا اتكلم عن الجسد بل عن النفس والروح البشرية المخلوقة التي قال عنها القديس كيرلس الكبير انها *لم تصنع ما يبدو صالحًا لإرادتها الذاتية بل بالأحرى تتبع القصد الإلهي، مهيأة على الفور للركض إلى مهما يدعوها إليه ناموس خالقها*

وطبعاً لن نختلف ان القديس كيرلس لم يقصد أبداً الخلايا والجسد الذي لا يرقى الى الارادة الناسونية لان الجسد له فقط طلبات بيولوجية وردّات فعل عصبية كهربائية لا علاقة لها بالإرادة الذاتية للنفس والروح التي تحب وتصلي وتناجي وتميز بين الخير الشر وما الى ذلك من أمور اخلاقية وروحية.

ما موقفكم من النفس والروح البشرية المخلوقة؟ هل تعبدونها ؟

تحياتي.


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2006)

يعني خجلان من نفسي ارد رد ببضع كلمات..... لا عزيزي, لا نعبد النفس البشرية


----------



## almanse (24 يناير 2006)

من قال انك خجلان؟ لم يكن في كلامي اية شخصنة.

عودة الى الحوار, كلامك جميل: *انت لا تعبد الانسان المخلوق جسداً ونفساً وروحاً والذي كان يمشي في الارض وسمعه الناس وتكلم بإرادته البشرية النابعة من نفسه البشرية الخاضعة لمشيئة الآب كأي رسول ويحب ويحزن ويناجي ويصلي بروحه المخلوقة كأي بشر حلت عليه الروح القدس.* 

هذا ما قلناه لكم منذ 1400 سنة. 
المائدة (75) مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ.

تحياتي

.


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> من قال انك خجلان؟ لم يكن في كلامي اية شخصنة.
> .


 
انا مش خجلان من كلامك, انا خجلان من مستوى الحوار الهابط




> عودة الى الحوار, كلامك جميل: *انت لا تعبد الانسان المخلوق جسداً ونفساً وروحاً والذي كان يمشي في الارض وسمعه الناس*


 
انا لا اعبد الجسد عزيزي, بل اعبد الله الذي تجسد في هذا الجسد , الله الذي اخذ صورة عبد كمثلنا


*



 وتكلم بإرادته البشرية النابعة من نفسه البشرية الخاضعة لمشيئة الآب كأي رسول ويحب ويحزن ويناجي ويصلي بروحه المخلوقة كأي بشر حلت عليه الروح القدس.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بدأت تزوغ و تؤل و تألف بمزاجك, مثل ما قلنا في شرح نصوص سابقة, ان المسيح عندما قال انه لا يعمل مشيئته بل مشيئة الاب, كان يتكلم عن المشيئة الناسوتية, لكنه اكد مساوته لله و مشيئته اللاهوتية في نصوص اخرى, اذ لم يترك للجسد حرية تقرير المشيئة, بل عمل مشيئة الاب التي هي مشيئته*


----------



## almanse (25 يناير 2006)

> انا مش خجلان من كلامك, انا خجلان من مستوى الحوار الهابط


هو فعلاً مستوى غير عالي. أسألك عن النفس البشرية ودائماً تجنح الى الجسد !


> بدأت تزوغ و تؤل و تألف بمزاجك


اتهام دون دليل, ضع يدك على الجملة التي ألفتُها وتخالف التفاسير.


> مثل ما قلنا في شرح نصوص سابقة, ان المسيح عندما قال انه لا يعمل مشيئته بل مشيئة الاب, كان يتكلم عن المشيئة الناسوتية,


هذا ليس موضوعنا ولم نختلف على المشيئة ناسوتية للنفس البشرية. وهذه اقوال القديس كيرلس الكبير :
1- الدوافع البشرية للنفس البشرية: (جاء من السماء،* لا ليعمل حسب الدوافع البشرية، *بل حسب حكمته الإلهية)
2- ارادة النفس البشرية: (*لم يكن* المسيح مخلصنا *يريد *الآلام التي على الصليب، ومع ذلك أرادها لأجلنا، ولأجل مسرة الله الآب الصالحة،)
3- النفس البشرية لها إرادة ذاتية تتبع ارادة الله: (أعني أن الطبيعة البشرية* لم *تصنع ما يبدو صالحًا *لإرادتها الذاتية *بل بالأحرى *تتبع* القصد الإلهي)

*فلا تخلط بين النفس والجسد البيولوجي الذي لا مشيئة له. *


> اذ لم يترك للجسد حرية تقرير المشيئة, بل عمل مشيئة الاب التي هي مشيئته


مازلت تخلط عن قصد او عن غير قصد بين النفس والجسد, هل الجسد البيولوجي له مشيئة يا رجل؟ هل الجسد يفرق بين الخير والشر والحق والباطل؟ سبحان الله نتحدث عن النفس البشرية وتعود كل مرة الى الجسد؟ 


> انا لا اعبد الجسد عزيزي, بل اعبد الله الذي تجسد في هذا الجسد , الله الذي اخذ صورة عبد كمثلنا


للمرة المليون انا لا اتكلم عن الجسد ولا عن اللاهوت بل عن النفس والروح البشرية المخلوقة التي اثبتها علماءك. 

انت قلت انك لا تعبد النفس البشرية التي هي جوهر الشخص الناسوتي المنفصل والقائم بذاته كما تقول الكنيسة. 
Christ was two separate persons, the one divine and beyond the reach of human frailty, and the other human and susceptible to all the fragility of the flesh.  http://www.coptic.net/synexarion/CyrilPillarOfFaith.txt

وهذه هي النتيجة التي نتفق عليها. لا يمكن لأي عاقل ان يعبد شخص مخلوق نفساً وروحاً. 
وطبعاً لا يعقل ان نقول ان شخصاً واحداً له روحين: روح قدس وروح بشرية. لذلك هما شخصان: الشخص الاول مخلوق يصلي للشخص الثاني الذي خلقه.
انجيل متى 39:26 ثم تقدم قليلا و خر على وجهه و كان يصلي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت 

نعم يا عزيزي لا يمكن ان نصلي لشخص هو نفسه يصلي لشخص الله!

تحياتي


----------



## drpepo (25 يناير 2006)

اخى الفاضل لا  تخلط الامور في بعضها 
فقد نسين ان السيد المسيح نفسه قال" من رآنلا فقد رأى الآب " 
و نسيت " أنا والآب واحد " 
وآيات كثيرة تدل على ان السيد المسيح هو الله 
اماعن هذا بان السيد المسيح كان يصلى اليك مثلا عندما تعلم ابنك الصغير الصلاة ماذا تفعل هل ستقول له روح صلى لا بالطبع لأنك هتتوضى وتخليه يتوضى وتعلمه 
هتروح الجامع وتاخده في ايدك وتقد معاه وتعلهمة الصلاة بدأ من الله اكبر الى آخره 
والسجود والخشوع وكل هذا ودعنى أسالك هل لو كان السيد المسيح اوصانا بالصلاة وهو لم يصلى الن تقول لنا " المسيح يوصى بالصلاة وهو لم نره يصلى وهو القائل اذا اردت ان تخلع القذى الذي في عين اخيك فانظر اولا الخشبة التى في عينيك حينئذ تبصر جيدا القذى الذي في عين أخيك " 
اما ان نأخذ آية ونترك الباقى يبقى دا اسلوب غير متحضر لأن الكتاب المقدس وحدة واحدة لا يمكن تجزأتها فانظر الى الآيات الكثيرة والمعجزات التى تدل على الوهية السيد المسيح 
ولك منى كل الشكر


----------



## almanse (25 يناير 2006)

زميلي الفاضل كلامك معقول حينما قلتَ ان المسيح كان يُعلّم التلاميذ كيفية الصلاة التي يلتزم بها المسلم أكثر من غيره لأنه يخر على وجهه في كل صلاة كما كان يفعل المسيح. 
أما قولك ان الله هو الذي كان يصلي ويقول (يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت). سأترك الحكم لغيري.
يا سيدي الفاضل جل كلامك سبق ان قبلتُه جدلاً و قبلتُ  أيضاً ما تقوله الكنيسة ان يسوع هو شخصين: شخص خالق وهو الله وشخص انسان له نفس وروح مخلوقة.  

سؤالي كان بسيطاً, هل تعبد روحين (روح بشرية مخلوقة والروح القدس)؟ هل تعبد شخصين؟ هل تعبد خالق ومخلوق؟ 
هل تبعد الشخص ذو النفس البشرية التي لها ارادة ذاتية تتبع ناموس خالقها كما وصفها القديس كيرلس الكبير؟

تحياتي.


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> هو فعلاً مستوى غير عالي. أسألك عن النفس البشرية ودائماً تجنح الى الجسد !


 
بقولي الجسد, اقصد الجسد البشري بما فيه من نفس او روح




> اتهام دون دليل, ضع يدك على الجملة التي ألفتُها وتخالف التفاسير.


 

أنت قلت:


*



وتكلم بإرادته البشرية النابعة من نفسه البشرية الخاضعة لمشيئة الآب كأي رسول ويحب ويحزن ويناجي ويصلي بروحه المخلوقة كأي بشر حلت عليه الروح القدس.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

المسيح لم يتلكم بحسب مشيئته البشرية , فهذه مغالطة و اضافة متقصدة من عندك

* 



> كيرلس الكبير :
> 1- الدوافع البشرية للنفس البشرية: (جاء من السماء،* لا ليعمل حسب الدوافع البشرية، *بل حسب حكمته الإلهية)


 
كلام جميل جدا, فأنت تستشهد بكلام القديس كيرلس الكبير الذب بنفسه قال *بل حسب حكمته الإلهية,* التي لم تشدد عليها انت, لكن دعنا ندقق اكثر بماذا يعني هذا الكلام, اذ هو يدل بكول وضوح على ان المسيح الحامل للطبيعتين, الناسويتة و اللاهوتية اذ وجود الناسوت لا يلغي لاهوته, فمحاولتك عزيزي, بأننا عندما نقول نعم ان المسيح كان له ناسوت (جسد و روح حتى لا تزعل) 





> 2- ارادة النفس البشرية: (*لم يكن* المسيح مخلصنا *يريد *الآلام التي على الصليب، ومع ذلك أرادها لأجلنا، ولأجل مسرة الله الآب الصالحة،)


 
نعم, وهذا ما انا كنت احاول ايصاله, اذ بالرغم من ان الناسوت له مشيئته ولكن ليست هذه المشيئة التي كان المسيح يتبعها, فلو اتبعها لما تقدم للصلب, بل المسيح عمل بأرادته اللاهوتية بحسب ما اقتبست انت




> 3- النفس البشرية لها إرادة ذاتية تتبع ارادة الله: (أعني أن الطبيعة البشرية* لم *تصنع ما يبدو صالحًا *لإرادتها الذاتية *بل بالأحرى *تتبع* القصد الإلهي)


 

كل هذا موافقين عليه, لكن المسي لم يعمل بهذه المشيئة, بل عمل بمشيئته الاهوتية


*



فلا تخلط بين النفس والجسد البيولوجي الذي لا مشيئة له. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا بأتكلم بحسب كلمات الكتاب المقدس, فالجسد  له مشيئته ويشتهي ما هو عكس الروح

* 



> انت قلت انك لا تعبد النفس البشرية التي هي جوهر الشخص الناسوتي المنفصل والقائم بذاته كما تقول الكنيسة.
> Christ was two separate persons, the one divine and beyond the reach of human frailty, and the other human and susceptible to all the fragility of the flesh. http://www.coptic.net/synexarion/CyrilPillarOfFaith.txt


 
و نحن متفقين على هذا الشئ, بكون المسيح  يحمل الاله في الجسد, اذ لاهوت متجسد في ناسوت, فلا نعبد الناسوت, بل اللاهوت المتجسد في الجسد, اذ هذا الجسد البار لم يكن منساقا بمشيئة الناسوت, بل بمشيئة المسيح اللاهوتية و ارادته الالهية






> لذلك هما شخصان: الشخص الاول مخلوق يصلي للشخص الثاني الذي خلقه.
> انجيل متى 39:26 ثم تقدم قليلا و خر على وجهه و كان يصلي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت


 

مهلا عزيزي, اراك تسرعت بعض الشئ للحكم على النص و تفسير معناه, فالنص لا يمثل ما قلت بل يمثل مغزى اخر تعمد المسيح ان يشهره لنا

لقد دخل السيِّد إلى صلاة أيضًا لتعليمنا، إذ يقول لتلاميذه: *"اسهروا وصلّوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة، أمّا الروح فنشيط، وأما الجسد فضعيف" *[41].
يقول *القدّيس جيروم:* [بينما روحي قويّة تقودني للحياة، إذ بجسدي ضعيف يسحبني للموت.] فالحاجة ملحَّة إلى الصلاة ليسند الله روحنا ويقيم جسدنا من ضعفه. ويحدّثنا *القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير *عن ضرورة اقتدائنا بالسيِّد وقت التجربة، قائلاً: [كان يصلّي عندما كان الذين يريدون أن يمسكوه على الأبواب. لا يفهم أحد أنه يقدّم هنا توسُّلات كمن هو في حاجة إلى قوّة أو عون من آخر، إذ هو نفسه قوّة الله الآب القدير وسلطانه، إنّما صنع ذلك لتعليمنا، لكي ينزع عنّا التراخي عند حلول التجربة، وعندما يضغط الاضطهاد علينا وعندما تلقى شباك الغدر ضدّنا، وتكون شبكة الموت مُعدَّة لنا. فإن وسيلة خلاصنا هي السهر وإحناء الركب وتقديم التوسُّلات وسؤال العون من فوق حتى لا نضعف ويصيبنا هلاكًا مرعبًا.] 
إن كان السيِّد قد سألهم أن يسهروا، لكن بعد أن صلَّى ثلاث مرّات عاد إليهم وهو يقول: "*ناموا الآن واستريحوا، هوذا الساعة قد اقتربت، وابن الإنسان يسلّم إلى أيدي الخطاة" *[45].إذ يسلّم السيِّد نفسه للموت ننام نحن ونستريح، إنه علّة راحتنا، يدخل إلى الصليب ليدفع الدين عنّا، يتألّم فنستريح، ويصلب فنكلّل!​ 


فلا داعي لتعطي النص معنى غريب و عجيب انت وحدك توصلت اليه من اجل هدف مسبق, فأنا حذرتك اكثر من مرة ان تفسر على هواك,,,


سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (26 يناير 2006)

الزميل ماي روك كلامك الاخير عن تعليم المسيح الصلاة للتلاميذ. هل افهم ان اللاهوت  كان يخاطب نفسه ليعلمهم ؟ (يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت).  فالصراحة لن اجادلك في ذلك واترك الحكم لغيري. لاحظ اني سلمت لك جدلاً بالعديد من النقاط حتى لا نتشتت وحتى لا اعارضك في كل جملة تقولها. 



> كلام جميل جدا, فأنت تستشهد بكلام القديس كيرلس الكبير الذب بنفسه قال بل حسب حكمته الإلهية, التي لم تشدد عليها انت, لكن دعنا ندقق اكثر بماذا يعني هذا الكلام, اذ هو يدل بكول وضوح على ان المسيح الحامل للطبيعتين, الناسويتة و اللاهوتية اذ وجود الناسوت لا يلغي لاهوته, فمحاولتك عزيزي, بأننا عندما نقول نعم ان المسيح كان له ناسوت (جسد و روح حتى لا تزعل)


سلمت لك ان يسوع له روحين وله دوافع مصدرها الروح البشرية وله حكمة مصدرها اللاهوت. إذاً الذي كان يمشي بين الناس لم يكن شخص واحد بل شخصان يشتركان في جسد واحد. وهنا المشكلة لن تعرف من المتكلم الله ام النفس البشرية. ومثال حي قولك:


> المسيح لم يتلكم بحسب مشيئته البشرية , فهذه مغالطة و اضافة متقصدة من عندك


هل انت متأكد ان كل كلمة قالها المسيح لم تصدر عن المشيئة البشرية؟  فكيف علم القديس كيرلس الكبير ان الشخص البشري لم يكن يريد الآلام التي على الصليب؟ ومن كان يطلب الحليب هو طفل يبكي؟ هل كان يطلب الحليب حسب مشيئته اللاهوتية ام البشرية؟ ثم قلي لماذا الجسد توقف عن الكلام فور مفارقة الروح البشرية له على الصليب؟


> نعم, وهذا ما انا كنت احاول ايصاله, اذ بالرغم من ان الناسوت له مشيئته ولكن ليست هذه المشيئة التي كان المسيح يتبعها, فلو اتبعها لما تقدم للصلب, بل المسيح عمل بأرادته اللاهوتية بحسب ما اقتبست انت
> كل هذا موافقين عليه, لكن المسي لم يعمل بهذه المشيئة, بل عمل بمشيئته الاهوتية


اعتراف جميل.  النتيجة ان هناك شخصين لهما مشيئتين متناسقتين لكن لا يمكن ان تتساوى المشيئة اللاهوتية بالمشيئة الناسوتية.


> انا بأتكلم بحسب كلمات الكتاب المقدس, فالجسد له مشيئته ويشتهي ما هو عكس الروح


الجسد له مطالب آلية بيولوجية وعصبية وليس مشيئة حرة. النفس بمشيئتها تزني وتكذب وتظلم ..  لكن لا يمنك ان تقول ان الجسد هو الذي يقرر ان يكذب او يزني. لذلك ادخال الجسد في الموضوع هو قلب للحقائق.



> و نحن متفقين على هذا الشئ, بكون المسيح يحمل الاله في الجسد, اذ لاهوت متجسد في ناسوت, فلا نعبد الناسوت, بل اللاهوت المتجسد في الجسد, اذ هذا الجسد البار لم يكن منساقا بمشيئة الناسوت, بل بمشيئة المسيح اللاهوتية و ارادته الالهية


إذاً جوابك واضح انت لا تعبد الشخص الناسوتي وتعبد شخص الله فقط. 

حتى ابسط أكثر. لو شاء الله -وهو قادر على ذلك- ان يوقف تجسده فلن يبقى الجسد فقط, بل سيبقى شخص بشري كامل بنفسه وروحه المخلوقة كأي انسان قائم بذاته. وأنت لا تعبد هذا الاخير.

يسوع شخصين في جسد واحد. تعبد الاول ولا تعبد الثاني
1- الشخص الاول اللاهوتي الحال في الجسد والذي لم يفارقه طرفة عين والذي لا يموت.
2- والشخص الثاني الناسوتي الحال هو أيضاً في الجسد. لكن ذلك الحلول انتهى عند الصلب: كما جاء في تفسير العهد الجديد وانقله بالحرف واللفظ : (عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية)  التي هي جوهر ذلك الشخص الذي مات والذي لا تعبده.
والذي نقول نحن عنه انه عبد الله. عبد الله لانه مخلوق روحاً وجسداً, فهل تتفق معي؟


----------



## الفيتوري (27 يناير 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
ان اغرب ما في الأمر ان المسيخ هو الله المتجسد مع ان الله عندكم غير محدود فكيف تجسد 
ثم ان ابليس جربه والله لا يجرب
الله لا يُجرب والمسيح جُرب من الشيطان

 Jms:1:13: 13. لا يقل احد اذا جرّب اني أجرّب من قبل الله.لان الله غير مجرّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرّب احدا

. Mt:4:1:

1. ثم أصعد يسوع الى البرية من الروح ليجرب من ابليس. (SVD)

Mt:4:2:

2  فبعدما صام اربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة جاع اخيرا. (SVD)

Mt:4:3:

3  فتقدم اليه المجرب وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا. (SVD)

Mt:4:4:

4  فأجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله. (SVD)

Mt:4:5:

5  ثم اخذه ابليس الى المدينة المقدسة وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. (SVD)

Mt:4:6:

6  وقال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل.لأنه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك.فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. (SVD)

Mt:4:7:

7  قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك. (SVD)

Mt:4:8:

8  ثم اخذه ايضا ابليس الى جبل عال جدا واراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها. (SVD)

Mt:4:9:

9  وقال له اعطيك هذه جميعها ان خررت وسجدت لي. (SVD)

Mt:4:10: 10 حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان.لأنه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد

Mt:4:11:

11  ثم تركه ابليس وإذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه (SVD)
الم يكن يعلم انه الله المتجسد وان الجسد هو لاهوت وناسوت .

لا تقول أن الشيطان لم يكن يعرف أنه الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Mk:3:11:

11  والأرواح النجسة حينما نظرته خرّت له وصرخت قائلة انك انت ابن الله. (SVD)

   Lk:4:41: 41 وكانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول انت المسيح ابن الله.فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه انه المسيح (SVD)

Heb:4:15:

15  لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية (SVD)

فكيف جربه وه8و يعلم انه الله المتجسد .
ثم كيف الله ينادي الله
ثم كيف يستنجد المسيح قائلا على الصليب ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني.
اليس هدفه الخلاص لماذا يناديه
ثم ان كان يعلم ليس هكذا بطريقه لماذا تركتني كأنه وعده ثم اخلف
والسؤال هل علق اللاهوت والناسوت معا.
وسؤال اخر هل يفارق اللاهوت الناسوت ام لا.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الزميل ماي روك كلامك الاخير عن تعليم المسيح الصلاة للتلاميذ. هل افهم ان اللاهوت كان يخاطب نفسه ليعلمهم ؟ (يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس و لكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت). فالصراحة لن اجادلك في ذلك واترك الحكم لغيري. لاحظ اني سلمت لك جدلاً بالعديد من النقاط حتى لا نتشتت وحتى لا اعارضك في كل جملة تقولها.


 
بالرغم من اني رديت على هذا السؤال في موضوع اخر, الى انها اصبحت عادة ان اكرر الاجوبة,,,


لقد اجتاز السيِّد المِعصرة وحده وهو يقول:* "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت"* [38]. أمّا سِرّ حزنه فهو ليس الخوف من الآلام الجسديّة، إنّما ثقل الخطيّة التي لا يقبلها السيِّد ولا يطيقها، لكنّه من أجل هذا جاء، ونيابة عنّا خضع في طاعة للآب ليحمل موت الخطيّة فيه. إنه يصرخ: "*يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، لكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت" *[39].وكما يقول *القدّيس أغسطينوس:* [إن إرادة الآب وإرادة الابن واحدة لأن لهما روح واحد، لماذا إذن قال هذا؟ لقد جاء نيابة عنّا نحن الذين رفضنا إرادة الله فخضع للصليب بسرور من أجل الطاعة للآب، وفي نفس الوقت كان يريد ذلك. هذا ما أعلنه السيِّد نفسه بقوله: *"*هكذا أحبَّ الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد" (يو 3: 16). وكأن البذل هنا هو من إرادة الآب المحب. وفي نفس الوقت يقول الرسول: *"*أحبَّني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي*" *(غل 2: 20)، باذلاً نفسه المملوءة حبًا.] 
v من المستحيل أن ابن الإنسان كان يقول: يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، تحت إحساس بالخوف!... فالرب يسوع لا يستعفي من ذبيحة الموت حتى تصل نعمة الخلاص للجنس البشري كله. ​ 


> هل انت متأكد ان كل كلمة قالها المسيح لم تصدر عن المشيئة البشرية؟ فكيف علم القديس كيرلس الكبير ان الشخص البشري لم يكن يريد الآلام التي على الصليب؟ ومن كان يطلب الحليب هو طفل يبكي؟ هل كان يطلب الحليب حسب مشيئته اللاهوتية ام البشرية؟ ثم قلي لماذا الجسد توقف عن الكلام فور مفارقة الروح البشرية له على الصليب؟


 
الله الكلي القدرة, عندما اخذ الجسد و تجسد به وسطنا قادر على السيطرة التامة على هذا الجسد, و هو كما معلون و متنبأ به, انه لم يعرف الشر قط و هذا بسبب الارادة الالاهية التي لها كامل السيطرة, فالله لدينا ليس ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة التي لا يستطيع فيها حتى ان يسير الجسد الذي اختاره للتجسد به, فأن كانت فكرة السيطرة على هذا الجسد هي معضلة لك, فهذا يرجع لك, لكن المسيح اكد بكلماته انه و الاب واحد, و اكد وحدة المشيئة:

*قال : أَنَا والآبُ وَاحِدٌ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 10 :30 اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ والآبَ فِيَّ، وَإِلَّا فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14 :9 و11.*

اذ الذي يرى اعمال المسيح النابعة عن مشيئته اللاهوتية, يرى الاب نفسه لكونهم واحد




> إذاً جوابك واضح انت لا تعبد الشخص الناسوتي وتعبد شخص الله فقط.


 

نعم, نحن نعبد الله المتجسد في هذا الجسد, نعبد الله الكائن منذ الازل,,, انا اجبت على هذا السؤال فلا اعرف لماذا التكرار

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

الفيتوري قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> ان اغرب ما في الأمر ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد مع ان الله عندكم غير محدود فكيف تجسد
> 
> .


 
من قال ان الله تحدد عندما تجسد؟ من قال ان الله خسر صفاته عندما تجسد؟ و من قال ان الكون اصبح بدون خالق عندما تجسد الله؟

انت من يحدد الله يا عزيزي بقولك ان الله لا يتطيع التجسد, فالله ظهر لموسى على شكل شجرة, و طهر على شكل نار و هذا ضمن قرأنك, فهل اصبخ الله محدود؟ و ان اصبح محدود كيف له ان يرجع الى اللامحدودية؟


اسألة لا وجود لها في الكاتب المقدس, تثيرها من نفسك, فلو كان هناك في نص يقول ان الله اصبح محدودا في تجسده, يا ريت لو تذكره و يكون لنا حديث فيه





> ثم ان ابليس جربه والله لا يجرب
> الله لا يُجرب والمسيح جُرب من الشيطان
> 
> Jms:1:13: 13. لا يقل احد اذا جرّب اني أجرّب من قبل الله.لان الله غير مجرّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرّب احدا
> ...


 



1. التجربة​



إذ تحتل تجربة السيّد المسيح دورًا رئيسيًا في خلاصنا بكونها جزءً لا يتجزأ من عمله الإلهي الخلاصي، تحدّث عنها الإنجيلي في شيء من التفصيل موضّحًا موعد التجربة، ودور الروح القدس فيها، وموضع التجربة، ومن هو المُجرّب، وارتباط التجربة بالصوم، وأنواع التجارب الثلاث: كيف تهاجم، وكيفيّة الغلبة، وثمار التجربة.​



*أولاً: موعد التجربة​*



*"ثم أُصعد يسوع إلى البرّيّة من الروح،​*
​*ليجرّب من إبليس" [1]. *


يبدأ الإنجيلي حديثه عن التجربة بكلمة "*ثم*"، وكأن التجربة أمر طبيعي كان لزامًا للسيّد الذي قبل أن يدخل إلى مياه المعموديّة نيابة عنّا، فاتحًا لنا طريق الملكوت، واهبًا إيّانا حق البنوّة للآب فيه، أن يدخل في صراعٍ مفتوحٍ مع إبليس رئيس مملكة الظلمة. وكأن ملكوت السموات الذي قدّمه لنا المسيّا لنا الملك قد كلّفه الكثير، فلم يقف الأمر عند تجسّده ودخوله مياه المعموديّة، وإنما دخل معركة طويلة ظهرت إحدى صورها في التجربة على الجبل، وتلألأت في كمالها على الصليب. ونحن أيضًا إذ ندخل المعموديّة، ونلبس المسيح نلتزم بالدخول في المعركة التي تثيرها الظلمة، فوراء كل نعمة إلهيّة حرب روحيّة. أو كما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[حيثما وُجد المسيح لابد من معركة روحيّة. لقد فتح لنا السيّد بنفسه طريق التجربة، قائلاً: *"*قد دُستُ المعصرة وحدي ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد*"* (إش 63: 3)، حتى يشتهي كل منّا أن يصعد بقيادة الروح القدس أرض المعركة وحده، ليس من أبٍ يسند أو أمٍ، إنّما يحمل فيه السيّد المسيح الغالب، الذي وحده يقدر أن يحارب بنا وعنّا لحساب مملكته فينا.] 
رأى الرسول بولس في السيّد مثالاً حيًا لكل نفس تدخل برّيّة التجارب، لكنّه ليس مثالاً خارجيًا بعيدًا عنّا نتمثل به، إنّما هو المثل الحيّ الذي يفيض علينا بإمكانيّات النصرة، فتُحسب إمكانيّاته إمكانيّاتنا، إذ يقول: "من ثَمّ كان ينبغي أن يشبه إخوته في كل شيء، لكي يكون رحيمًا، ورئيس كهنة أمينًا في ما لله حتى يكفر عن خطايا الشعب، لأنه في ما هو قد تألّم مُجرَّبًا يقدر أن يعيّن المجرّبين" (عب 2: 17-18). أمّا سرّ نصرة السيّد فهي أنه دخل المعركة دون أن يُوجد لإبليس موضعًا فيه، فلا يقدر أن يدخل فيه أو يغتصب ما له، إذ يقول السيد: *"*رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيّ شيء*"* (يو 14: 30)، ويقول الرسول بولس: *"*مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطيّة*"* (عب 4: 15). 


v​

أعطانا الرب بمثاله كيف نستطيع أن ننتصر كما انتصر هو حين جُرِّب. ​



*الأب سرابيون​*



v​

إذ هو شفيعنا يساعدنا أن نغلب في التجربة وقد صار مثالاً لنا.​



v​

يسوع قائدنا سمح لنفسه بالتجربة حتى يُعلِّم أولاده كيف يحاربون. ​



*القدّيس أغسطينوس​*



v​

حقًا كان لائقًا بذاك الذي جاء ليحل موتنا بموته، أن يغلب أيضًا تجاربنا بتجاربه.​



*الأب غريغوريوس (الكبير)​*



*ثانيًا: دور الروح القدس​*



يقول الإنجيلي: "*أُصعد يسوع إلى البرّيّة من الروح" [1].* كأن الروح القدس هو الذي اقتاده إلى المعركة، ليس اعتباطًا، وإنما لتحقيق الخطة الإلهيّة، التي هي موضوع سرور الآب والابن أيضًا. إنه لم يصعد كمن يُقتاد لاإراديًا، فإن الروح القدس إنّما هو روح القدّوس، واحد معه في الجوهر، فما يفعله إنّما يحقّق إرادة الروح التي هي واحدة مع إرادة الآب وإرادة الابن.​



v​

لم يُصعد (إلى البرّيّة) كمن هو مُلزم أو من هو أسير إنّما أُقتيد باشتياق إلى المعركة. ​



*القدّيس جيروم.​*



v​

ذهب الشيطان إلى الإنسان (آدم) ليجرّبه، لكن إذ لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يهاجم المسيح، بل ذهب المسيح إليه. ​



*القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*

إن كان الحب الإلهي قد دفع السيّد المسيح إلى الدخول إلى معركة ضدّ إبليس من أجلنا ولحسابنا، هكذا يلهب الروح القدس قلب المؤمن، ليس فقط أن يحتمل التجربة بفرحٍ مجاهدًا بالسيّد المسيح الساكن فيه، وإنما أيضًا ينحني بالحب ليحسب تجارب إخوته تجاربه، وقيودهم قيوده، يئن لسقطاتهم ويتألّم من أجل كل نفسٍ متهاونة في طريق خلاصها. وبعدها كانت التجارب علامة غضب الله صارت هبة يسمح الله بها لأولاده لكي يحملوا نصرة المسيح نفسه فيهم.​ 

v​

تُوجَّه تجارب الشيطان بالأكثر ضدّ الذين تقدّسوا، لأنه يشتاق بالأكثر أن ينال نصرة على الأبرار. ​



*القدّيس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه​*



v​

ليس المسيح وحده هو الذي أُصعد بالروح إلى البرّيّة، وإنما كل أولاد الله الذين فيهم الروح القدس. فإنهم لا يقتنعون ببقائهم كسالى، إنّما يحثّهم الروح القدس أن يقوموا بعملٍ عظيمٍ، فيخرجون إلى البرّيّة كمن يصارعون إبليس حيث توجد أعمال ظلم يثيرها الشيطان. لأن كل الصالحين هم خارج العالم والجسد، ليست لهم إرادة العالم ولا إرادة الجسد، يخرجون إلى البرّيّة هكذا ليجرّبوا. ​



*القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*

لا ينزع الله التجارب، بل يسمح لنا بها، ويقدّم لنا *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم *الأسباب لذلك:​ 

*أولاً:​*
ليعلمك أنك قد صرت أكثر قوّة.​ 


*ثانيًا:​*
لكي تستمر متواضعًا، فلا تنتفخ بعظمة مواهبك، إذ تضغط التجارب عليك.​ 


*ثالثاً:​*
لكي يتأكّد الشيطان الشرّير الذي قد يشك للحظة أنك قد تركته، فبمَحَكْ التجارب يتأكّد أنك تركته تمامًا وقد أفلتّ من بين يديه.​ 


*رابعًا:​*
بها تصير أكثر قوّة وصلابة من الصلب نفسه.​ 


*خامسًا:​*
لكي تحصل على دليل واضح للكنوز المعهود بها إليك. فإن الشيطان لا يريد محاربتك ما لم يراك في كرامة أعظم. على سبيل المثال في البداية هاجم آدم، لأنه رآه يتمتّع بكرامة عظيمة. ولهذا السبب أيضًا هيّأ الشيطان نفسه للمعركة ضدّ أيوب لأنه رآه مكلّلاً، يزكّيه الجميع.​ويقدّم *الأب* *تادرس* عدة أسباب لسماح الله لنا بالتجارب، منها تزكيتنا أو إصلاحنا، أو بسبب خطيّة ارتكبناها، أو لإظهار مجد الله أو علامة عقاب إلهي: 
[أ. *من أجل اختبارهم*، كما نقرأ عن الطوباويّين إبراهيم وأيوب وكثير من القدّيسين الذين تحمّلوا تجارب بلا حصر... 
ب. *من أجل الإصلاح*، وذلك عندما يؤدب (الله) أبراره من أجل خطاياهم البسيطة (اللاإرادية) والهفوات، ولكي يسمو بهم إلى حال أعظم من النقاء. وذلك كالقول *"*يا ابني لا تحتقر تأديب الرب ولا تخُرْ إذا وبّخك، لأن الذي يحبّه الرب يؤدّبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله... فأي ابن لا يؤدّبه أبوه؟ ولكن إن كنتم بلا تأديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه، فأنتم نغول لا بنون*"* (عب 12: 5-8). 
ج. كعقاب من أجل الخطيّة وذلك كما هدّد الله بأن يرسل أوبئة على بني إسرائيل (لشرّهم): *"أرسل فيهم أنياب الوحوش مع حُمَةِ زواحف الأرض"* (تث 32: 24). 
د. بالحقيقة أيضًا نجد سببًا رابعًا ذكره الكتاب المقدّس، وهو أن الأتعاب تُجلَب علينا ببساطة *من أجل* *إظهار مجد الله وأعماله*، وذلك كقول الإنجيلي: *"*لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه" (يو 9: 3)، وأيضًا: "هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجّد ابن الله به*"* (يو 11: 4). 
هـ. وهناك أنواع أخرى للنقمات التي يبُتلى بها الذي يغفلون رباطات الشرّ في حياتهم، إذ نقرأ عن داثان وأبيرام وقورح الذين عوقبوا، وعن الذين قال عنهم الرسول: *"*أسلمهم الله إلى أهواء الهوان... وإلى ذهن مرفوض*"* (رو 1: 26، 28). وهذه تعتبر أمر العقوبات... لأنهم صاروا غير مستأهلين لأن يشفوا بالافتقاد الإلهي واهب الحياة.] 
نستطيع أن نضيف إلى التعليلات السابقة أمرًا هامًا في حياة المؤمن، ألا وهو أن التجربة هي المناخ المناسب لتجلّي المسيّا المصلوب في حياة المؤمن. ففي بدء التجربة كان الشيطان متشكّكا في شخص ربّنا يسوع، فكان دائم السؤال: *"*إن كنت ابن الله...* "*، لكن إذ غلب السيّد جاءت الملائكة تخدمه، وطُرد إبليس من وجهه إلى حين، فأدرك أنه المسيّا لا بالكلام وإنما خلال العمل. هكذا بقدر ما ندخل في صراع مع عدوّ الخير ينكشف المسيّا الذي في داخلنا، ويُعلن ملكوته فينا، حيث تقوم ملائكة بخدمتنا وينفضح ضعف الشيطان أمامنا، بل أمام السيّد المسيح العامل فينا. حقًا إن ما يقتنيه المسيحي الحكيم من بركات في تجربة ما لا توازيها ما يناله بسبب العبادة لسنوات طويلة في فترات الراحة! الصليب هو مجال ظهور المسيّا المصلوب في عروسه المقدّسة! 




*ثالثًا: موضع التجربة​*



اختار السيّد المسيح "*البرّيّة*" لتكون مكان التجربة، أو بمعنى آخر ميدان المعركة بينه وبين إبليس بطريقة علنية. اختيار هذا المكان يقدّم لنا مفاهيم روحيّة تمسّ حياتنا مع الله، منها: 
أ. بحسب التقليد اليهودي يُنظر إلى الشيطان والأرواح الشرّيرة أنها تأوي إلى البراري والأماكن الخربة والقبور الخ. وكأن السيّد أراد أن يدخل بنفسه إلى المعركة مع إبليس في أرضه، أي كمن هو في عرين الأسد. لقد رأينا في حديثنا عن القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان في الأصحاح السابق أنه انطلق يكرز في "برّيّة اليهوديّة"، مقدّمًا للمسيّا الملك الطبيعة البشريّة كبرّيّة قاحلة لكي يحولها إلى فردوس بمياه روحه القدّوس. أستطيع بهذا أن أقول إن أرض المعركة في الواقع هي "برّيّة الطبيعة البشريّة" التي صارت قاحلة ومسكنًا للشيّاطين، دخل إليها السيّد لكي يغتصبها ممن قد ملك عليها ليقيم مملكته فيها. بهذا يدرك كل خاطئ أن المعركة الروحيّة ليست معركته، إنّما هي معركة الله مع الشيطان، وأما هو فمجرد أرض المعركة وميدانها، إن اختفى وراء المسيّا فسيغلب به! 
ب. لقد أُصعد السيّد إلى البرّيّة ليجرّب، معلنًا أنه حيث يكون الشخص في عزلة، أي في البرّيّة تتجرّأ عليه الشيّاطين لمحاربته. لكن السيّد لم يكن في عزلة داخليّة، إذ لم ينفصل قط عن أبيه وروحه القدّوس ولا اعتزل البشريّة بل كانت في قلبه. بمعنى آخر، كان في عُزلة حسب الجسد في الظاهر لا في الداخل، لهذا لم يكن للعدو مكان فيه، وهكذا فإنّنا نحن إن صرنا في عزلة من الله والناس يجد الشيطان له فينا مكانًا... أقصد العزلة الداخليّة، أي فقدان الحب لله والعضويّة الكنسيّة الروحيّة، إنه ينفرد بنا ويغلبنا، أمّا إن كنّا في وحدة الحب مع الله والناس، فحتى وإن كنّا في عزلة ظاهرة فإنّنا نغلبه. 
يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[انظر أين يصعده الروح عندما أخذه لا إلى مدينة ولا إلى مسرح عام، بل إلى برية. بهذا كان يجتذب الشيطان معطيًا إيّاه فرصة ليس فقط بجوعه وإنما خلال الموضع أيضًا. وعندئذ، على وجه الخصوص، يحارب الشيطان عندما يرى الناس متروكين وحدهم بمفردهم. هكذا فعل أيضًا مع المرأة (حواء) في البداية عندما اصطادها وحدها، إذ وجدها بعيدة عن زوجها. فإنه عندما يرانا مع الآخرين، متّحدين معًا لا تكون فيه الثقة الكافية لمهاجمتنا. إننا في حاجة عظيمة أن نجتمع معًا باستمرار حتى لا نتعرّض لهجمات الشيطان.]
العزلة هنا لا تعني مجرّد انفصالنا عن الآخرين جسديًا، إنّما هي عزلة القلب المملوء أنانيّة، الذي لا يقدر أن يحمل آخرين في داخله؛ يطلب ما هو لذاته لا ما للغير، وكما يقول الحكيم: *"*المعتزل يطلب شهوته*"* (أم 18: 1). وعندما وبّخ الله إسرائيل على شرّه قال: *"*صعدوا إلى أشور مثل حمار وحشي معتزل بنفسه" (هو 8: 9). ويصف القدّيس يهوذا الهراطقة بأنهم "معتزلون بأنفسهم نفسانيّون لا روح لهم*"* (يه 19). 
​



*رابعًا: من هو المجرّب؟​*



بعدما أكّد الإنجيلي أن الروح هو الذي أصعد السيّد إلى البرّيّة ليُجرّب أوضح أن المجرّب هو "*إبليس*" نفسه. يسمى في اليونانيّة "ديافولوس" أي المُشتكي، لا عمل له إلا أن يشتكي علينا، ليصدّ مراحم الله عنّا. وقد دُعي أيضًا بالشيطان أي المقاوم، فهو خصم لا يتوقّف عن مقاومتنا، وكما يقول الرسول: *"*إبليس خصمكم كأسد زائر يجول ملتمسًا من يبتلعه هو*"* (1 بط 5: 8). 
يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[لقد يئس الشيطان عندما رأى المسيح صائمًا أربعين يومًا، لكنّه إذ أدرك أنه جاع بعد ذلك استعاد رجاءه *"فتقدّم إليه المجرِّب" [3]... *وأنت إن صُمت وعانيت من تجربة، فلا تقل في نفسك لقد فقدت ثمرة صومي. فإنك إن صمت ودخلت في تجربة، فلتنل النصرة على التجربة.]
​



*خامسًا: ارتباط الصوم بالتجربة​*



بدأت الحرب مع بدء الصوم الأربعيني كقول الإنجيلي لوقا: *"كان يُقتاد بالروح في البرّيّة أربعين يومًا يُجَرَّب من إبليس"* (لو 4: 1-2). وقد اشتدّت عندما جاع، فكان الجوع بمثابة استدراج الشيطان لمنازلته، وفي نفس الوقت كان الصوم هو السلاح الذي يقدّمه السيّد لمؤمنيه لكي يتذرّعوا به أثناء الحرب الروحيّة ممتزجًا بالصلاة. لم يكن السيّد محتاجًا للصوم، إذ لم يكن يوجد فيه موضع للخطيّة، إنّما صام ليقدّس أصوامنا بصومه، مشجعًا إيّانا عليه كالأم التي تتذوّق الدواء أمام طفلها المريض حتى يشرب منه.​



v​

في جوعه (المسيح) اقترب إليه؛ ليعلّمك ما هي عظمة الصوم، وكيف أنه أقوى درع ضدّ الشيطان. لهذا يلزم بعد الجرن (جرن المعموديّة) أن يصعدوا لا إلى حياة الترف والشرب والمائدة الممتلئة، بل إلى الصوم. لقد صام لا عن احتياج وإنما لتعليمنا... فإنه بدون ضبط البطن طُرد آدم من الفردوس، وحدث الطوفان في أيام نوح وحلّت الرعود بسدوم. فمع ارتكابهم الزنا جاء التحذير يخصّ ضبط البطن. هذا ما عناه حزقيال بقوله: *"*هذا كان إثم سدوم الكبرياء والشبع من الخبز ووفرة الترف*"* (حز 16: 49). هكذا تعمق اليهود أيضًا في الشرّ العظيم بانسحابهم إلى المعصية خلال شربهم وترفهم (إش 5: 11ـ12). ​



*القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*



v​

عندما يوجد صراع متزايد من المجرّب يلزمنا أن نصوم، حتى يقوم الجسد بالواجب المسيحي في حربه ضدّ (شهوات) العالم، بالتوبة وحث النفس على النصرة في تواضع!​



*القدّيس أغسطينوس​*

ويقول الآب *هيلاري أسقف بواتييه*: [جاع بعد أربعين يومًا... لا بمعنى أنه هُزم من أثر الزهد، وإنما خضوعًا لقانون ناسوته.]​لقد صام السيّد أربعين يومًا، والكنيسة أيضًا تقدّس هذا الصوم الأربعينيّ بكونه قد تقدّس بالسيّد نفسه، وتُقدّم موضوع "التجربة" في بداية قراءات الصوم لتُعلن لأولادها أنه حيث يوجد جهاد تقوم الحرب، وحيث توجد الحرب يلزم الجهاد الروحي بالصوم والصلاة. 
لماذا جاع السيّد في نهاية الأربعين يومًا؟ تأكيدًا لناسوته، فلو أنه صام أكثر من موسى (خر 24: 18) وإيليّا (1 مل 19: 8) لحسبوه خيالاً، لا يحمل جسدًا حقيقيًا مثلنا. وقد جاع لكي يعطي الفرصة لتجديد الحرب مع الشيطان، إذ يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[يئس إبليس عندما رأى المسيح صائمًا أربعين يومًا، لكنّه إذ رآه جائعًا بدأ الأمل يدب فيه من جديد، وعندئذ تقدّم إليه المجرّب.]
أما رقم 40 فيحمل معنى رمزيًا، فيرى* القدّيس أغسطينوس *أن رقم 40 يحوى رقم "عشرة" أربع مرّات، ولما كان رقم 10 يُشير إلى كمال تطويبنا أو إلى المعرفة و"أربعة" تُشير إلى الزمن، فإن رقم 40 يُشير إلى كمال زماننا في حياة مطوّبة أو في حياة مملوءة معرفة. 
رقم 4 يُشير إلى الزمن لأن دوران السنة يحوي أربعة فصول زمنيّة (صيف وشتاء وخريف وربيع)، ودوران اليوم يحوي أربع فترات زمنيّة (باكر والظهيرة وعشية والليل). 
رقم 10 يُشير إلى كمال المعرفة والتطويب لأنه يضم معرفة الخالق (3) أي الثالوث القدّوس بجانب خلقه الإنسان (رقم 7= النفس على مثال الثالوث + الجسد من العالم: أربعة أركان العالم). 
10 (كمال المعرفة) = 3 (معرفة الله) + 7 (معرفة الإنسان الكاملة). 
هذا وصوم السيّد المسيح أربعين يومًا يُشير إلى التزامنا بالزهد كل أيام غربتنا، لكي نحيا في حياة مطوّبة كاملة، وتكون لنا معرفة صادقة من نحو الله وخليقته. 
ويقدّم لنا *الآب* *غريغوريوس (الكبير) *تفسيرًا آخر لرقم 40، إذ يقول: [هذا الجسد المائت يتكوّن من أربعة عناصر، ولما كنّا خلال هذا الجسد عينه نخضع لوصايا الله ووصايا الناموس التي أعطيت لنا خلال الوصايا العشرة، فإنّنا خلال شهوات الجسد احتقرنا الوصايا العشرة، فمن العدل أن نؤدب ذات الجسد أربع مرّات عشر مرّات.]


*سادسًا: التجربة الأولى أي تجربة الخبز​*



*"فتقدّم إليه المجرِّب وقال له:​*
​*إن كنت ابن الله فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزًا. *
*فأجاب وقال: مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان،*
*بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" *[3-4]*.* 
لعلّ الشيطان قد صار في حيرة إذ رأى ذاك الذي قال عنه الآب السماوي: *"هذا هو ابني الحبيب" *أثناء العماد، يجوع! فتشكّك في أمره، لهذا في كل تجربة كان يودّ أن يتأكّد من بنوّته لله، قائلاً: *"إن كنت ابن الله"* وكما يقول *القدّيس جيروم: *[يقصد إبليس بكل هذه التجارب أن يعرف إن كان هو بحق ابن الله، ولكن المخلّص كان مدققًا في إجابته، تاركًا إيّاه في شك.] ولعلّه أراد أن يستخدم ذات السلاح الذي يهاجم به البشريّة، سلاح التشكيك في أُبوّة الله لنا ورعايته وعنايته بنا... أمّا سلاح السيّد المضاد فهو كلمة الله. إذ كان في كل تجربة يستند على الكلمة الإلهيّة المكتوبة بقوله: "مكتوب..."، وهو بهذا يحملنا إليه ككلمة الله المتجسّد لنختفي فيه، ونتمسّك بالكلمة المكتوبة التي بها ندين الشيطان نفسه، كقول الرسول: "ألستم تعلمون أننا سندين ملائكة؟" (1 كو 6: 3)
كانت التجربة الأولى هي تجربة الخبز، أو تجربة البطن، لكن النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل، فلا يستطيع العدوّ أن يجد له في داخلنا موضعًا مادامت نفوسنا ممتلئة بالسيّد نفسه، في حالة شبع بل وفيض. إذ بهذا ندخل إلى شبه الحياة الملائكيّة فلا يكون للبطن السيادة علينا! 




v​

الإنسان الأول إذ أطاع بطنه لا الله، طُرد من الفردوس إلى وادي الدموع. ​



*القدّيس جيروم​*



v​

كما أن القيامة تقدّم لنا حياة تتساوى مع الملائكة، ومع الملائكة لا يوجد طعام، فإن هذا يكفي للاعتقاد بأن الإنسان الذي سيحيا على الطقس الملائكي يتبرّر من هذا العمل (العبوديّة للطعام والشراب). ​



*القدّيس غريغوريوس النيسي​*



v​

تأكّد تمامًا أن العدوّ يهاجم القلب عن طريق امتلاء البطن. ​



*الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت​*

لقد طلب إبليس منه أن يحوّل الحجارة خبزًا، لكن كما يقول *القدّيس جيروم*: [اعتزم المخلّص أن يقهر إبليس لا بالجبروت (تحويل الحجارة خبزًا)، وإنما بالتواضع.] لقد رفض أيضًا تحويل الحجارة خبزًا ليُعلن [أن من لا يتغذّى بكلمة الله لا يحيا.]​ 

v​

كن سيدًا على معدتك قبل أن تسود هي عليك، الذي يرعى شرّهه ويأمل في التغلب على روح الفجور يشبه من يحاول أن يخمد النار بزيت. ​



*القدّيس يوحنا كليماكوس​*



v​

عيسو خلال النهَم فقد بكوريته وصار قاتلاً لأخيه!​



*القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*



*سابعًا: التجربة الثانية، على جناح الهيكل​*



*"ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدّسة،​*
​*وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. *
*وقال له: إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل، *
*لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك، *
*فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك. *
*قال له يسوع: مكتوب أيضًا لا تُجرِّب الرب إلهك" [5-7].* 
يقدّم لنا الشيطان تجاربه بكلمات معسولة مملوءة سمًا، فإن كلماته "أنعم من الزيت وهي سيوف مسلولة". يستخدم كلمة الله بعد أن يحرّفها، فما جاء في المزمور: *"*لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك*" *(مز 91: 11-12) كعلامة عن رعاية الله لنا المستمرّة، استخدمها الشيطان لكي يدفع السيّد المسيح ليجرِّب أباه، أو لكي يفسد رسالته بعيدًا عن حمل الصليب، مهتمّا باستعراض إمكانيّاته، بطلب الملائكة لتحفظه عِوض الدخول في حياة الألم. 
يقول *القدّيس جيروم: *[يفسّر الشيطان المكتوب تفسيرًا خاطئًا... كان يليق به أن يكمّل ذات المزمور الموجَّه ضدّه إذ يقول: "تطأ الأفعى وملك الحيّات وتسحق الأسد والتنين". فهو يتحدّث عن معونة الملائكة كمن يتحدّث إلى شخص ضعيف محتاج للعون ولكنه مخادع إذ لم يذكر أنه سيُداس بالأقدام.]
الأمر المرير هو أن الشيطان يدخل لمحاربة أولاد الله في المدينة المقدّسة على جناح الهيكل، وفي أعلى الأماكن المقدّسة؛ هكذا لا يتوقّف عن محاربتنا أينما وجدنا!
كانت كلمات إبليس "اطرح نفسك إلى أسفل"... وكما يقول *القدّيس جيروم: *[هذه هي كلمات إبليس دائمًا إذ يتمنى السقوط للجميع.]
اهتزّ *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم *أمام طول أناة السيّد المسيح حتى في تعامله مع إبليس أثناء التجربة، إذ يقول: [لم يسخط ولا ثار، إنّما برقّة زائدة تناقش معه للمرة الثانية من الكتاب المقدّس... معلّما إيّانا أننا نغلب الشيطان لا بعمل المعجزات، وإنما بالاحتمال وطول الأناة، فلا نفعل شيئًا بقصد المباهاة والمجد الباطل.]




*ثامنًا: التجربة الثالثة، الطريق السهل​*



*"ثم أخذه إبليس إلى جبل عالٍ جدًا،​*
​*وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها. *
*وقال له: أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لي. *
*حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان، *
*لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد" [8-10]. *


دُعي إبليس بالكذاب وأبو الكذاب، فإنه لا يكف عن أن يخدع بكذبه. هذه هي طبيعته التي لا يقدر أن يتخلّى عنها. لقد ظنّ أنه قادر أن يخدع السيّد بقوله *"أعطيك هذه جميعها"* فلا حاجة إلى الصليب، إنّما يكفي أن تخر وتسجد لي. هذه أمر الضربات التي يصوّبها العدوّ للكثيرين، وهو فتح الطريق السهل السريع لتحقيق أهداف تبدو ناجحة وفعّالة. لكن السيّد لم ينخدع، لأنه يعرف حقيقة سلطان أبيه، وأن ما لأبيه إنّما هو له، فهو ليس في عوز. هكذا إذ يُدرك المؤمن غنى أبيه السماوي، وتنفتح بصيرته ليرى أنه وارث مع المسيح، لن يمكن للعدو أن يغويه بطريق أو آخر، مهما بدا سهلاً أو سريعًا أو محقّقًا لغنى أو كرامة زمنيّة. 
يقول *القدّيس جيروم: *[أراه مجد العالم على قمّة جبل، هذا الذي يزول، أمّا المخلّص فنزل إلى الأماكن السفليّة ليهزم إبليس بالتواضع.] كما يقول: [يا لك من متعجرف متكبّر! فإن إبليس لا يملك العالم كلّه ليعطي ممالكه وإنما كما تعلم أن الله هو الذي يهب الملكوت لكثيرين!] 
ويرى *القدّيس أنبا أنطونيوس *في كلمات السيد: "*اذهب يا شيطان*" مِنحة يقدّمها السيّد لمؤمنيه، يستطيعون كمن لهم سلطان أن ينطقوا بالمسيح الذي فيهم ذات الكلمات، إذ يقول: [ليخزى الشيطان بواسطتنا، لأن ما يقوله الرب إنّما هو لأجلنا، لكي إذ تسمع الشيّاطين منّا كلمات كهذه تهرب خلال الرب الذي انتهرها بهذه الكلمات.] 
هذه التجارب الثلاث التي واجهها السيّد وغلب، إنّما هي ذات التجارب التي واجهت آدم وسقط فيها وهو في الفردوس، ألا وهي: النهم، والمجد الباطل، والطمع، فقد أغواه العدوّ بالأكل ليملأ بطنه ممّا لم يسمح به له، وأن يصير هو وزوجته كالله، وبالتالي أن يملك شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. ما سقط فيه آدم الأول غلب فيه آدم الثاني، حتى كما صار لنا الهلاك الأبدي خلال آدم الترابي، يصير لنا المجد الأبدي خلال آدم الأخير. 
يرى *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم *أن هذه التجارب الثلاث تحوي في طيّاتها كل بقيّة التجارب:[يبدو لي أنه بالإشارة إلى التجارب الرئيسيّة يتحدّث عن جميع التجارب كما لو كانت محواة فيها. لأن قادة الشرّير غير المحصيّة هي هذه: عبوديّة البطن، والعمل من أجل المجد الباطل، والخضوع لجنون الغنى.] 
ختم الإنجيلي حديثه عن التجارب بقوله: "*ثم تركه إبليس، وإذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه*"* [11].* يقول لوقا الإنجيلي أن إبليس *"فارقه إلى حين"* (لو 4: 13). فالحرب لا تهدأ قط، لكن مع كل نُصرة تفرح الملائكة، فتتقدّم إلينا لتحمل هذه النصرة كإكليل مجد ترفعه إلى السماء لحسابنا الأبدي. إنها تخدمنا هنا ـ لا خدمة الجسد ـ وإنما خدمة الروح، فتعتزّ بنا بكونهم حراسًا لنا. 
وكما يقول *القدّيس جيروم: *[التجربة تسبق لكي تتبعها نصرة، وتأتي الملائكة فتخدم لتثبت كرامة المنتصر.]
يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[بعد انتصاراتك النابعة عن انتصاراته تستقبلك الملائكة أيضًا وتمدحك وتخدمك كحرّاس لك في كل شيء.] 
ويتحدّث الأب *سيرينوس *عن عدم توقّف حرب الشيّاطين ضدّنا، قائلاً: [تسقط الأرواح (الشرّيرة) في الحزن، إذ تهلك بواسطتنا بنفس الهلاك الذي يرغبونه لنا، ولكن هزيمتهم لا تعني أنهم يتركوننا بلا رجعة.]





> لا تقول أن الشيطان لم يكن يعرف أنه الله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Mk:3:11:
> 
> ...


 
شكرا ليك من اجل هذا النص الذي يثبت ان المسيح هو الله حتى بأعتراف الشياطين,,,






> ثم كيف يستنجد المسيح قائلا على الصليب ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني.


 

انا شخصيا رديت على هذا السؤال اكثر من عشر مرات, فابحث في المنتدى و ستلقى الرد, اذا ما لقيته ارسل لي رسالة و انا ابحثلك عن الموضوع و جوابه






> والسؤال هل علق اللاهوت والناسوت معا.


 
يا ريت لو تتوسع في طرح سؤالك حتى يكون للمجيب القدرة على فهم السؤال بصورة اوسع للاجابة التامة




> وسؤال اخر هل يفارق اللاهوت الناسوت ام لا


 

يا ريت لو تذكر عن اي حالة و وضع انت تتكلم



سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

> بالرغم من اني رديت على هذا السؤال في موضوع اخر, الى انها اصبحت عادة ان اكرر الاجوبة,,,


الزميل المحترم ماي روك انت تكرر اجوبة لأسئلة لم أطرحها وقلت لك أكثر من مرة لن اجادلك فيها حتى لا نخرج عن صلب الموضوع. خلاصة ردك ان التفسير يقول ان كلام المسيح كان نيابة عنا حين قال : "يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، لكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت". فلنترك القارئ يحكم بنفسه. أرأيت ان الامر بسيط جداً ولا ابحث عن الجدال من اجل الجدال. 

ثم أطلت الحديث في عدم خوف المسح من الموت وما الى ذلك. قللي بالله عليك ما علاقة موضعنا الدقيق بما كتبته مؤخراً؟


> الله الكلي القدرة, عندما اخذ الجسد و تجسد به وسطنا قادر على السيطرة التامة على هذا الجسد, و هو كما معلون و متنبأ به, انه لم يعرف الشر قط و هذا بسبب الارادة الالاهية التي لها كامل السيطرة, فالله لدينا ليس ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة التي لا يستطيع فيها حتى ان يسير الجسد الذي اختاره للتجسد به, فأن كانت فكرة السيطرة على هذا الجسد هي معضلة لك, فهذا يرجع لك,


هل رأيت كم مرة ذكرت الجسد وكم مرة اخبرتك ان الجسد لا يغير من الامر شيء وأننا نتحدث عن النفس البشرية؟
ثم متى كانت مسألة سيطرة الله على الجسد معضلة لدي؟ وعلى أي شيء ترد لا أفهم. نعم الله كلي القدر يتحكم في الكون كله بما في ذلك اجساد الناس وأنفسهم  وأرواحهم. والظاهر انك تخلط بين المشيئة الكونية لله وبين مشيئة الطفل. فابنك يشاء وتلك المشيئة لا تخرج عن سيطرة الله.لا خلاف على ذلك. انا سألتك من كان يخاطبه امه ومن كان يبكى لينال ما يشاء من طلبات؟ من كان يشاء الحلوى ويطلبها من امه في طفولته؟ 
الناسوت ونفسه البشرية ام اللاهوت؟ 
الجواب واضح مثل الشمس: اللاهوت لا يريد أية حلويات. وهنا نأتي الى المشيئة الناسوتية هل هي نفسها المشيئة اللاهوتية؟ ام مشيئتين الاولى خاضعة للأخرى. واسمح لي ان اعرض عليك التضارب في كلامك:


> لكن المسيح اكد بكلماته انه و الاب واحد, و اكد وحدة المشيئة


حسناً سأضع كلامك الآخر ولن اعلق


> لكن المسي لم يعمل بهذه المشيئة, بل عمل بمشيئته الاهوتية


بدون تعليق


> اذ بالرغم من ان الناسوت له مشيئته ولكن ليست هذه المشيئة التي كان المسيح يتبعها, فلو اتبعها لما تقدم للصلب, بل المسيح عمل بأرادته اللاهوتية.


بدون تعليق ايضاً ساترك الحكم لغيري.

اما التجسد فما زلت تغالط نفسك وتقحم الجسد حتى يختلط الامر. لا يا عزيزي قل ان الله تأنس لأنه لم يتجسد فقط بل اتخذ نفساً وروحاً بشرية مخلوقة. وهذه النقطة بالذات هي المعضلة ولن تحلها بتغيير معنى الجسد ليشمل النفس والروح. تحدثت مع العشرات من المسيحيين وهم ضحية لهذه المغالطة فحين اقول لهم ان القديسين يقولون ان يسوع له روح ونفس بشرية يتهمونني بالكذب. لماذا لأنهم يسمعون من القساوسة عبارة الجسد فقط. 
وخير مثال كلامك هذا:


> نعم, نحن نعبد الله المتجسد في هذا الجسد, نعبد الله الكائن منذ الازل,,, انا اجبت على هذا السؤال فلا اعرف لماذا التكرار


ما زلت تغالط نفسك بالجسد والتجسد. ثم اني لم اطلب منك ان تجيب على السؤال الذي أجبت عليه مشكوراً.  الم يكن هذا كلامي؟ (إذاً جوابك واضح انت لا تعبد الشخص الناسوتي وتعبد شخص الله فقط.)
سبحان الله اين طلبت منك اعادة الجواب؟ بل انطلقتُ من خلال جوابك الى جزئية لم تعلق عليها.
أعيد:

*يسوع هما شخصين وروحين في جسد واحد. تعبد الاول ولا تعبد الثاني*
1- الشخص الاول اللاهوتي الحال في الجسد والذي لم يفارقه طرفة عين والذي لا يموت.
2- والشخص الثاني الناسوتي الحال هو أيضاً في الجسد. لكن ذلك الحلول انتهى عند الصلب: كما جاء في تفسير العهد الجديد وانقله بالحرف واللفظ : (عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية) التي هي جوهر ذلك الشخص الذي مات والذي لا تعبده.

الآن إذا شاء الله - وهو قادر - ان يوقف تجسده  سيبقى في الجسد الشخص الثاني قائماً بذاته لأنه انسان كامل له روح ونفس بشرية (كما تقول الكنيسة  Christ was two separate persons).  

ولا أسأل هنا بل فقط أعيد التأكيد انك لا تعبد ذلك الانسان الكامل. ونحن أيضاً لا نعبده ونسميه المسيح عليه السلام. 
*وكل ما قمتم به كمسيحيين انكم سميتم شخصين بنفس الاسم. *


تحياتي. 


.


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الزميل المحترم ماي روك انت تكرر اجوبة لأسئلة لم أطرحها وقلت لك أكثر من مرة لن اجادلك فيها حتى لا نخرج عن صلب الموضوع. خلاصة ردك ان التفسير يقول ان كلام المسيح كان نيابة عنا حين قال : "يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، لكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت". فلنترك القارئ يحكم بنفسه. أرأيت ان الامر بسيط جداً ولا ابحث عن الجدال من اجل الجدال.
> 
> ثم أطلت الحديث في عدم خوف المسح من الموت وما الى ذلك. قللي بالله عليك ما علاقة موضعنا الدقيق بما كتبته مؤخراً؟
> .


 

لما تضع نص معين انت تعتقد ان معناه شكل و القصد الكتابي به قصد اخر, وجب عليه التنبيه و التنويه, فأنت من ذكر النص و انا علي ذكر تفسيره من كل جوانبه





> هل رأيت كم مرة ذكرت الجسد وكم مرة اخبرتك ان الجسد لا يغير من الامر شيء وأننا نتحدث عن النفس البشرية؟


 
الم تتسألني ان كنت متأكدا ان المشيئة الالهية و ليست الناسوتية التي كلن المسيح يتكلم بوساطتها؟





> انا سألتك من كان يخاطبه امه ومن كان يبكى لينال ما يشاء من طلبات؟ من كان يشاء الحلوى ويطلبها من امه في طفولته؟


 
و ما دخل هذا في الموضوع؟





> الناسوت ونفسه البشرية ام اللاهوت؟
> الجواب واضح مثل الشمس: اللاهوت لا يريد أية حلويات. وهنا نأتي الى المشيئة الناسوتية هل هي نفسها المشيئة اللاهوتية؟ ام مشيئتين الاولى خاضعة للأخرى


 
ليس بالخبز وحده يحيى الانسان, بل بكل كلمة من فم الله!






> ما زلت تغالط نفسك بالجسد والتجسد. ثم اني لم اطلب منك ان تجيب على السؤال الذي أجبت عليه مشكوراً. الم يكن هذا كلامي؟ (إذاً جوابك واضح انت لا تعبد الشخص الناسوتي وتعبد شخص الله فقط.)
> سبحان الله اين طلبت منك اعادة الجواب؟ بل انطلقتُ من خلال جوابك الى جزئية لم تعلق عليها.


 
كيف غالطت نفسي بالجسد و التجسد؟


أعيد:

*



يسوع هما شخصين وروحين في جسد واحد. تعبد الاول ولا تعبد الثاني
1- الشخص الاول اللاهوتي الحال في الجسد والذي لم يفارقه طرفة عين والذي لا يموت.
2- والشخص الثاني الناسوتي الحال هو أيضاً في الجسد. لكن ذلك الحلول انتهى عند الصلب: كما جاء في تفسير العهد الجديد وانقله بالحرف واللفظ : (عند الصليب أسلم يسوع روحه البشرية) التي هي جوهر ذلك الشخص الذي مات والذي لا تعبده.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
محاولتك للفصل بين لاهوت المسيح و ناسوته محاولة فاشلة لاظهار ان المسيح هو ليس الله, فأين الدليل بأن دور الجسد انتهى بعد الصلب؟ و الشخص الذي مات, الم يقم من الموت بقوت اللاهوت فيه؟

لكن الموضوع الاهم, اننا نعم نعبد الله و لا نعبد الجسد,,, فهمتها او اعيد مرة اخرى؟
* 
*



وكل ما قمتم به كمسيحيين انكم سميتم شخصين بنفس الاسم. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

طرفة حلوة من عندك, بس يا ريت لو تبقى جدي في الموضوع و بلاش هزار 


سلام و نعمة*


----------



## almanse (27 يناير 2006)

> لما تضع نص معين انت تعتقد ان معناه شكل و القصد الكتابي به قصد اخر, وجب عليه التنبيه و التنويه, فأنت من ذكر النص و انا علي ذكر تفسيره من كل جوانبه


وانا قلت لك قد قبلت جدلاً تفسيركم الذي يقول ان الله كان يقول (يا أبتاه) حتى يُعلم التلاميذ. 


> الم تتسألني ان كنت متأكدا ان المشيئة الالهية و ليست الناسوتية التي كلن المسيح يتكلم بوساطتها؟


نعم. لكن لم اسألك عن الجسد ولم اقل ان الله ليس له سيطرة عليه. بل سألتك من كان يشاء الحلوى او الحليب. 


> و ما دخل هذا في الموضوع؟


هذا صلب الموضوع عن المشيئة. وانت قلت بنفسك :


> لكن المسي لم يعمل بهذه المشيئة, بل عمل بمشيئته الاهوتية
> اذ بالرغم من ان الناسوت له مشيئته ولكن ليست هذه المشيئة التي كان المسيح يتبعها, فلو اتبعها لما تقدم للصلب, بل المسيح عمل بأرادته اللاهوتية.


آمــــــــــــــــــــــــين.


> ليس بالخبز وحده يحيى الانسان, بل بكل كلمة من فم الله!


آمـــــــــــــــــــــــين


> كيف غالطت نفسي بالجسد و التجسد؟


حسناً أعيد, الله تأنس ولم يتجسد فقط. اتخذ نفساً وروحاً بشرية ولم يتخذ جسداً فقط. 


> محاولتك للفصل بين لاهوت المسيح و ناسوته محاولة فاشلة لاظهار ان المسيح هو ليس الله, فأين الدليل بأن دور الجسد انتهى بعد الصلب؟ و الشخص الذي مات, الم يقم من الموت بقوت اللاهوت فيه؟


انا لم اقل ان دور الجسد انتهى بعد الصلب. بل اللاهوت بقي متجسداً فيه لكن الروح البشرية خرجت منه ثم عادت في اليوم الثالث. ثم قلتُ ان الله قادر -إذا شاء -على ايقاف تجسده ليبقى الشخص الثاني في الجسد بروحه ونفسه البشرية.


> لكن الموضوع الاهم, اننا نعم نعبد الله و لا نعبد الجسد,,, فهمتها او اعيد مرة اخرى؟


الله يسامحك. صار عندي حساسية من كلمة جسد. انت قلت انك لا تعبد شخص الناسوتي بجسده ونفسه وروحيه البشرية. انتهى.

اعتقد ان كلانا قال ما عنده اما الاقتناع فهو خارج عن ارادتنا. ما رأيك ان نتكر الحكم للقارئ ؟
وشكراً 
.


----------



## tootestar (8 فبراير 2006)

يمكننى ان اضيف لأخ الفاضل انى الله عندما خلقنا بروح من عنده وجسد ةلكن حينما اراد ان يعرفنا مجده اراد ان يخاطبنا بلغه عقولنا فلما اتى نتجسد فى صوره بنى الانسان اراد ان يكلمنا بلغه نحن نفهمها وهى اتحتد لاهوته بنفس بشريه لندركها نحن النفوس البشريه  ولو انه خاطبنا بزاته كالله لم يصدق احد منا الوهيته لاننا لسنا بمعرفه كافيه عنه ولزلك خاطبنا بطبيعتنا وعاش كل حواسنا لكى يثبت ذات اتحاده بلاهوته


----------



## استفانوس (9 فبراير 2006)

*كلام جميل ومختسر
تشكر اخي الحبيب ونريد منك المزيد من المشاركات*


----------



## maroc (11 فبراير 2006)

tootestar قال:
			
		

> يمكننى ان اضيف لأخ الفاضل انى الله عندما خلقنا بروح من عنده وجسد ةلكن حينما اراد ان يعرفنا مجده اراد ان يخاطبنا بلغه عقولنا فلما اتى نتجسد فى صوره بنى الانسان اراد ان يكلمنا بلغه نحن نفهمها وهى اتحتد لاهوته بنفس بشريه لندركها نحن النفوس البشريه ولو انه خاطبنا بزاته كالله لم يصدق احد منا الوهيته لاننا لسنا بمعرفه كافيه عنه ولزلك خاطبنا بطبيعتنا وعاش كل حواسنا لكى يثبت ذات اتحاده بلاهوته



 
سيدي ماذا تقصد باتحاد الله بالنفس البشرية. إتحاد في الذات ام في العلم؟ في أي شيء إتحد المخلوق بالخالق؟


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2006)

maroc قال:
			
		

> سيدي ماذا تقصد باتحاد الله بالنفس البشرية. إتحاد في الذات ام في العلم؟ في أي شيء إتحد المخلوق بالخالق؟


 
الاه بلاهوته تجسد في جسد بشري

وهو كما يسمه القمص زكريا بطرس, كأنه تضع قطعة حديد (جسد) تحت تأثير النار (لاهوت الله) فيصير تأثير النار (اللاهوت) في الحديد (الجسد), بذلك لا الحديد اصبح نارا و لا النار اصبحت حديد


سلام و نعمة


----------



## islam (12 فبراير 2006)

*مكرر..........*


----------



## islam (12 فبراير 2006)

الزميل روك دعك من الامثلة فهي ليست تقريبية بل باطلة تزيد الامر تناقضاً لان النار لا تُطوع الحديد دون اختلاط ودون تغير للطبيعة. ولن تتغير طبيعة الحديد دون ان تفقد النار بعض مادتها. ومثل الحديد والنار ذكرته الكنيسة قديماً قبل تقدم علوم الفيزياء اما الآن فهذا المثل لا يصلح.

اذاً لنترك الامثلة.


*هل اختلط اللاهوت بالنفس والروح والعقل البشري*


*؟*


----------



## استفانوس (12 فبراير 2006)

*عزيزي 
ماذا تقصد باختلط*


----------



## islam (12 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي انتم من يقول (اتحاد دون اختلاط). فماذا تقصدون؟


----------



## My Rock (12 فبراير 2006)

لنقارن مداخلاتك الاثنين الاخيرة



			
				islam قال:
			
		

> *هل اختلط اللاهوت بالنفس والروح والعقل البشري*
> 
> *؟*


 


			
				islam قال:
			
		

> عزيزي انتم من يقول (اتحاد دون اختلاط). فماذا تقصدون؟


 
يعني بتسأل و بتجاوب نفسك... المهم.. الاتحاد هو الذي يحدث دون تغيير الطرف بالاخر, يعني بدون ما يؤثر الناسوت على اللاهوت و يأنسه و اللاهوت يؤثر على الناسوت فيألهه

اما الاختلاط, فهو كالعملية الكيميائية التي فيها يؤثر العنصران بعض و الشي ينتج عنه المركب


----------



## islam (13 فبراير 2006)

عيزي معلش الامر ملتبس بعض الشيء 
تتفق معي انه لا يوجد اتحاد في *الذات* دون *اختلاط او إلتحام*. 
او يكون الاتحاد في *غير الذات* كالاتحاد في الهدف مثلاً. كإتحاد فرنسا والسويد ... وإتحاد المؤمنين ...


سؤالي:
هل ذات الناسوت اتحدت بذات اللاهوت؟
هل روح الناسوت اتحدت بروح اللاهوت؟
هل عقل الناسوت اتحد بعقل اللاهوت؟

هل عقل الناسوت *حوى كل* علم اللاهوت ام كان اللاهوت *يُنبئه فقط؟*

والسلام


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

islam قال:
			
		

> عيزي معلش الامر ملتبس بعض الشيء
> تتفق معي انه لا يوجد اتحاد في *الذات* دون *اختلاط او إلتحام*.





نعم نتفق على ذلك







> سؤالي:
> هل ذات الناسوت اتحدت بذات اللاهوت؟
> هل روح الناسوت اتحدت بروح اللاهوت؟
> هل عقل الناسوت اتحد بعقل اللاهوت؟


 

حاول ان لا تجزء الله, فالله غير قابل للتجزيئ, فنحن نقول لاهوت الله (لاحظ عدم تجزيئه) اتحد بالناسوت و ظهر به




> هل عقل الناسوت *حوى كل* علم اللاهوت ام كان اللاهوت *يُنبئه فقط؟*


 
 الله وحده العالم بكل شئ و لا يعطي هذه المعرفة لبشر


----------



## semsem407 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*رد على اخى المنسى الغير منسى*

اخى المنسى
ان كنت تريد المعرفه فستحدها وستفهما لانك واضح انك تقرا لهذا وذاك وان كنت تريد مجرد المراوغه فلن تستفيد عموما سافترض الاوى واوضح لك بعد ازن اساتذتى هنا فانا جديد وصغير فى هذا المنتدى الوقور

1  ان المسيح انسان كامل واله كامل
2  ان المسيح كانسان له جسد بشرى اخذه من العذراء وله نفس بشريه وله روح بشريه كاى انسان - مع الفارق الذى تهمله انت انه انسان بلا خطيه
3  انه اله كامل لان فيه حل ملىء اللاهوت 
4 المسيح حمل صفات الانسان كامله وسمى الناسوت وصفات الله كامله وسمى اللاهوت
5 هذا الناسوت متحد باللاهوت اتحادا حقيقيا وليس شكليا ولكن بلا اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير
6 فهذا الاتحاد يشبه اتحاد الحيد بالنار فصفات الحديد لم تتلاشى وصفات النار لم تتلاشى بعد الاتحاد
7  فكون المسيح يبكى يحزن ينام  فهذا  بالناسوت دون المساس باللاهوت
8  وكونه يقيم الوتى ويغفر الخطايا ويعمل القوات فهذا اللاهوت بدون انقاص للناسوت
9  ولا تناقض بين الناسوت واللاهوت بل تكامل واتحاد حقيقى فلا يجول ببالك ان له طبيعتين فتلك كانت بدعه قديمه بل هما طبيعتين متحدتدين فى طبيعه واحده 
10 لايجول ببالك ان ناسوته كناسوتك يخطى وبالتالى يتعارض مع اللاهوت حاشا فهو ناسوت طاهر وقدوس ولذلك فان اللله طهر احشاء العذراء مريم لكى يخرج منه القدوس ابن العلى
11 المسيح تالم بالجسد البشرى والنفس البشريه اى بناسوته كاملا والا فعمليه الصلب كانت تمثيليه اما اللاهوت لا يتالم 
12  قد تقول لماذا يسمح اللاهوت بتالم الناسوت والاجابه لان المسيح لهذا  جاء ليتالم عوضا عنا ويصلب ويوت عنا لكى يقيمنا من الموت الابدى
13 موت السيد المسيح هو انفصال الروح البشريه عن الجسد البشرى وهذا هو الموت الذى نموته اى بدون تمثيل ولكن لاهوته متحد بناسوته ولم يتركه لحظه  كيف ذلك  اقول لك لاهوته مع الجسد الطاهر الذى دفن فى القبر ولهذا حفظه من الفساد 
14 ولاهوته كان مع روحه الانسانيه فاطلق كل الماسورين الذين كانوا فى قبضه ابليس فى الجحيم
15 لا يخيل لك عقلك ان اللاهوت انقسم الى قسمين قسم مع الجسد وقسم مع الروح بل ان اللهوت هو مالىء الكل وليس هذا بامر صعب عليه 
16 كما ان  اللاهوت مع الجسد المدفون فى القبر ظهر بقيامته فهو الذى اقاه الجسد بان ارجع الروح البشريه للجسد البشرى مره اخرى وبهذا يكون المسيح هو الوحيد الذى اقام نفسه والا فهو كان سيستسلم للموت كباقى الناس ولا يتم الانتصار

+++

اعتقد انى قد اجبتك على تساؤلاتك وان لم تقنعك فالمشكه فيك انت 

بالمناسبه ان المسيح مزكور فى اماكن ليس بكثيره فى القران الا انه اذا تفحصت فيى مكانته الحقيقيه التى لم يلتفت اليها احد المسلمين تعرف انه ليس مجرد نبى بل هو اله حقيفى فقد اخذ صفات الله فى شخصه ولا تقل انه يشبه ادم فى ولادته لان الفارق كبير ولك ان تعرفه
وهو يبرىء الاكم والابرص  ويخلق كهيئه الطير وياتى حكما مقسطا يوم الساعه والوحيد الذى لم ينخسه الشيطان ووجيها فى الدنيا والاخره وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم موته ويوم بعثه حيا اى قيامته
 ويعلم الغيب  فيا رجل اهل بالله عليك هذه صفات بشر ام صفات اله اترك الاجابه لعقلك وضميرك ان كنت تريد الوصول الى الحقيقه

وشكرا 
وتزكر انك ليس منسيا عند الله ولا عندى انا الفقير الضعيف والله معك ملحوظه سانتظر منك تعليق ولكن لا تنتظر منى المزيد فهناك اساتذه اترك لهم المجال وشكرا مره احرى

                                                                                         اخيك المحب  سمسم


----------



## lokaloka (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*

انى لا اتكلم كثيرا ولكن الله انزل القران ولا يوجد كلمه فى القران محرفه لان الله هوا الذى انزل القران بكل حرف فيه وهوا قادر على حفظه الى الابد والدليل على هذا كلام الله  ( انا نحن نزلنا الزكر وانا له لحفظون )  صدق الله العظيم  وهذا يدل على نبوه سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام نبوه صحيحه  وتعاليمه واحاديثه كل هذا صحيح


----------



## vamdracula2005 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*

عزيزى  ... عندما اراد الله ان  يخلصنا ويعرفنا به كان لابد  ان ياخذ طبيعتنا كامله  (لاحظ كامله).
اى جسد ونفس وروح بشريه ايضا ولكن   الاهوت  لم يفارق اى منهم  بمعنى  انه صار لديه جسد متحد بالاهوت ونفس بشريه متحده بلاهوته وروح متحده بالاهوت ايضا .
فقد اخذ  طبيعه بشريه كامله   متحده بالاهوت .
ولهذا عاش حياه بشريه كامله بكل احتياجات الجسد والنفس والروح ..
فهو جاع وعطش   لان له جسدا كامل  ولو انه متحد بالاهوت  ولكن الاهوت غير قابل لان يعطش وكان يستطيع الاهوت ان يروى هذا الجسد   ولكنه ان فعل هذا  ما عادت الطبيعه البشريه كامله بعد  لانها اصبحت لاتعطش كما هو مفترض . فقد جاز الابن  كل انواع الاحتياجات كباقى البشر  كالحاجه للنوم  والاكل والشرب بل انه شعر بالام اللطم والعذاب . هذا عن الجسد    اما عن النفس  فهى كانت نفس بشريه كامله متحده بالاهوت ليعطيها الصبغه الاهيه .  نعم كان السيد المسيح يحزن    يفرح  يتعاطف   يتواصل     كل هذا كان بواسطه نفسه البشريه فهى نفس كامله  ولم يكن الاهوت يتدخل  حتى ليخفف احزانها  .. فعندما مات لعاذر بكى المسيح   حزن ليله صلبه   حزن علينا نحن الخطاه حتى نعود . حزن على الصليب  من كم الخطيه والعبئ اللذى عليه ان يحمله . نعم كانت له نفس بشريه كامله .
اما عن الروح فهى اللتى انفصلت عن الجسد على الصليب عند موته  ولكن لاحظ   ان الاهوت لم ينفصل عنها  حتى عندما تركت الجسد ليبدو  ميتا  . فالاهوت لم ينفصل قط عن الروح ولا عن الجسد حتى بعد موته     فالاهوت كان حلقه الوصل بين  الجسد الذى مات او بدا كذلك   والروح  التى تركت الجسد لتخلص الخطاه والعاصون . ولهذا  كان الاهوت هو الذى اقامه    فالاهوت  اعاد الروح مره اخرى الى الجسد  ليعود  جسدا حرا  حيا .
اما عن النفس   فهى كانت مجموعه العواطف والانفعالات والاحاسيس  بل والذكريات البشريه كذلك  ولهذا هى لم تفارق الروح قط  .. انهاتركتها عند موته   وعادت مع الروح مره اخرى  للجسد  ليحيا........
اتمنى ان اكون  قد وفقت فى شرح بعض المعانى الغافله عنك يا اخى العزيز     وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*



lokaloka قال:


> انى لا اتكلم كثيرا ولكن الله انزل القران ولا يوجد كلمه فى القران محرفه لان الله هوا الذى انزل القران بكل حرف فيه وهوا قادر على حفظه الى الابد والدليل على هذا كلام الله ( انا نحن نزلنا الزكر وانا له لحفظون ) صدق الله العظيم وهذا يدل على نبوه سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام نبوه صحيحه وتعاليمه واحاديثه كل هذا صحيح


 
مالنا و مال قرأنك بالموضوع بس؟

ايه النباهة دي...


----------



## ايوش محمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*

شكرا لك صديقي المنسى واحب اقول الى مي رو كان المسيح مش ابن الله وذلك لسبب بسيط جدا لان عندنا بالقران 
يسم اله الرحمن الرحيم(قل هو الله احد اله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد) متل ما شوفت فى الاية القرانية لم يلد ولم يولد فكيف هو ابن الله


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*

ايوش شكرا على المداخلة 
بس مش ينفع تخيب دليل او اية من القران و تقول ان كلامنا غلط  
يا ريت تفهم العقيدة المسيحية من اهلها مش من تفسير قرآنك


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*



almanse قال:


> الزميل ماي روك إذن اتفقنا ان يسوع له روحين : روح قدس وروح بشرية.
> الزميل drpepo المشكلة ان كل مسحي اعرفه لا يقبل ان يكون ليسوع روحين ويتهمني بالهرطقة.
> 
> 
> ...



*اولا شكرا للزعيم على هذه الردود الجميله والعميقه 

ولى رد على من كتب السؤال

 1- تجسد الرب يسوع لانه بلا خطيه وهو القادر ان يمحو خطيه ادم وحواء

 لانه لا يفيد ملاك اة نبى فى ازاله هذه الخطيه

 2-اتحد لاهوت الرب مع ناسوته بالروح القدس من مريم العذراء

 3-الله قادر ان يتجسد وهو المخلص لان هذا عمله

 4-ويقول القديس كيرلس عمود الدين

 حينما تتحد النار بالحديد يمكن للحديد ان يحترق دون ان يتحول الى نار  ولكنه يحترق بقوه النار المتحده فيه

فمثلا : يقال ان الشخص كوى بالسيخ فقط  ولا يذكر بالنار

 لذا المسيح هو مانح الحياه

5- الناسوت لم يتغير الى لاهوت ولكن جسد يسوع هو جسد كلمه الله

 6-ناسوت المسيح يمكن ان يموت لكن الاهوت لم يموت

 7-التجسد لم يغير اله  لان الله قبل التجسد لم يكن له جسد

 8- لذا ربنا ازلى ابدى سرمدى غير متغير

 لكن تعرض للالام على الصليب ومات وقام من الاموات وصعد لمجده السماوى

 كل هذا لاجل خلاصنا

 9 - التجسد ليس اضافه جديده للطبيعه الالهيه لكن الله اعلن قدراته على الصليب فى محبته لنا 

 10- وعلى الصليب ظهرت قدرات الرب  .. اختفت الشمس واظلمت 

 لان المسيح شمس البر . والصخور تشققت . ورتعدت الارض

 11- عند ذلك قال قائد المائه الذى ينفذ الحكم : حقا كان هذا ابن الله 

 بمعنى ان من نفذ الحكم علم ان يسوع ابن الله

 12- الاب والابن والروح القدس هم اله واحد

 الرجاء يا عزيزنا القراءه بمهل وتروى لى ولمن تفضلوا بالرد على سؤالكم الكريم

 واشكر الرب يسوع الذى سفك دمه الطاهر ليخلصنى

 ولكى اكون الان ابنا له وليس عبدا 

 سلا*م


----------



## steven gerrard (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*



almanse قال:


> انت قلت انك لا تعبد النفس البشرية التي هي جوهر الشخص الناسوتي المنفصل والقائم بذاته كما تقول الكنيسة.
> Christ was two separate persons, the one divine and beyond the reach of human frailty, and the other human and susceptible to all the fragility of the flesh.  http://www.coptic.net/synexarion/cyrilpillaroffaith.txt
> 
> وهذه هي النتيجة التي نتفق عليها. لا يمكن لأي عاقل ان يعبد شخص مخلوق نفساً وروحاً.
> ...



*
اقتباسك خاطئ لان الحديث عن ان المسيح به شخصان هو كلام نسطور وليس القديس كيرلس

يبدو انك لم تقرأ الموضوع فى الرابط جيدا*


----------



## انسانه مسلمه (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*

سالت صديقى المسيحي قلتله: انتو بتعتبرو سيدنا عيسي المسيح عليه السلام ربكم صح؟
قالى:صح
قلتله:طيب ولما كان على الرض عايش مع بقية الناس 
مين الى كان بيخلق وبيموت وبيعطى وبيرزق وبياخد وبيعاقب  فى الوقت ده
هو سكت ومعرفش يرد عليا حد يرد


----------



## الحوت (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اشرحوا لنا عقيدتكم المسيحية*



انسانه مسلمه قال:


> سالت صديقى المسيحي قلتله: انتو بتعتبرو سيدنا عيسي المسيح عليه السلام ربكم صح؟
> قالى:صح
> قلتله:طيب ولما كان على الرض عايش مع بقية الناس
> مين الى كان بيخلق وبيموت وبيعطى وبيرزق وبياخد وبيعاقب  فى الوقت ده
> هو سكت ومعرفش يرد عليا حد يرد



*ارحمونا من هذه القصص التي مللنا منها ..

يعني عاوزة تقوللي ان المسيحي مش عارف الله في المسيحيه موجود في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان !

خذي هذه الايات واعطيهم لصاحبك المسيحي هذا .. على شان يعرف ان الله موجود في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان :



7 أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ؟ وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟
8 إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ.
9 إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ، وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي الْبَحْرِ،
10 فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضًا تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ. 
(مزمور 139 : 7 - 10)



34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ، لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللهِ،
35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ. 
(متى 5 : 34 - 35)


1 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «السَّمَاوَاتُ كُرْسِيِّي، وَالأَرْضُ مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيَّ. أَيْنَ الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي تَبْنُونَ لِي؟ وَأَيْنَ مَكَانُ رَاحَتِي؟ 
(اشعياء 66 : 1)


 لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ؟ 
(1 ملوك 8 : 27)​

وهذا ايضا اعتراف المسيح انه موجود في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان :


20 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».
(متى 18 : 20)


20 وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.
(متى 28 : 20)


13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.
(يوحنا 3 : 13)​

عاوزة كمان والا بكفي ؟!

الله يا زميلة موجود في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان لا قبل التجسد ولا اثناء التجسد ولا بعد التجسد .

هذا هو الله في المسيحيه .. اله غير محدود .*


----------

